# Milan-Udinese 2-1



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Milan-Udinese 4ª giornata del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 3 febbraio 2013 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Udinese, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.

Aribitro: Valeri



Sono 24 i giocatori del Milan convocati per la partita contro l’Udinese.
Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Petkovic (N. 61),
Abate, Antonini, Bonera, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata,
Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè,
Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini, Robinho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Questa si può vincere e si deve vincere, la si gioca anche in casa ma date le nostre qualità non credo che riusciremo a dare una tale continuità di risultati vincendo anche ad Udine.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Questa si deve vincere.Daje raga,siamo tutti con voi,sperando che li davanti ci sia qualcuno di diverso e impensabile!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa si può vincere e si deve vincere, la si gioca anche in casa ma date le nostre qualità non credo che riusciremo a dare una tale continuità di risultati vincendo anche ad Udine.



...c'è sempre un ma per te.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai raga! Vinciamola!!!


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (28 Gennaio 2013)

partita difficilissima, con di natale che come al solito contro di noi farà il fenomeno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo come potremmo non vincere.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo come potremmo non vincere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

muriel se sbloccato sarà durissima


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2013)

X grande come una casa. Intanto il marocco è stato eliminato e Benatia torna giusto giusto contro di noi....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

3-2, doppietta di Balo 

Senza Balo, 1-2, doppietta in autogol del Pazzo


----------



## jaws (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa si può vincere e si deve vincere, la si gioca anche in casa ma date le nostre qualità non credo che riusciremo a dare una tale continuità di risultati vincendo anche ad Udine.



Ma alla prossima partita che non vinceremo, perchè prima o poi succederà, non è che te ne uscirai pure con un io ve l'avevo detto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Si può e si deve vincere.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

I bookmaker a quanto danno il gol di el shaarawy?XD


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2013)

C'è qualche squalificato nell'udinese?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma alla prossima partita che non vinceremo, perchè prima o poi succederà, non è che te ne uscirai pure con un io ve l'avevo detto?


No no  però credo sia dietro l'angolo.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ostacolo grande come una casa. L'attacco Muriel-Di Natale mi fa paura.
Altro che Balotelli... servirebbe qualità in mezzo per sfide come questa...

Ma Balotelli darebbe una grossa mano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2013)

all'andata ci aveva segnato ranegie...

ma qualcuno l'ha sentito nominare più dopo quella volta?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> all'andata ci aveva segnato ranegie...
> 
> ma qualcuno l'ha sentito nominare più dopo quella volta?




Sconforto puro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> all'andata ci aveva segnato ranegie...
> 
> ma qualcuno l'ha sentito nominare più dopo quella volta?


Unico gol contro di noi, poi non ha segnato più. 

Per quanto riguarda la partita, dobbiamo continuare a vincere, l'Udinese non è più quella di un anno fa, è una squadra normalissima.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ostacolo grande come una casa. L'attacco Muriel-Di Natale mi fa paura.
> Altro che Balotelli... servirebbe qualità in mezzo per sfide come questa...
> 
> Ma Balotelli darebbe una grossa mano.



difesa a 3 contro balo niang ed elsha? è come se ci supplicassero di massacrarli di gol.


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Formazione:
Abbiati
DeSciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
Flamini Montolivo Boateng
Niang Pazzini ElSha

E nel secondo tempo entra Balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mica parte titolare Balotelli ?


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ostacolo grande come una casa. L'attacco Muriel-Di Natale mi fa paura.
> Altro che Balotelli... servirebbe qualità in mezzo per sfide come questa...
> 
> Ma Balotelli darebbe una grossa mano.


Heurtaux-Danilo-Domizzi vs El Sharaawy-Balotelli-Niang
Di Natale-Muriel vs Mexes-Zapata

Vediamo chi fa più goal


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

1-0 entra e decide Balotelli


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva. SE arriva, deve giocare titolare. Altro che panchina.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

In effetti sì se arriva oggi/domani deve assolutamente partire titolare anche se non credo Allegri lo faccia partire titolare è come se buttasse nel cesso Pazzini lol e lo sfiduciasse.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Heurtaux-Danilo-Domizzi vs El Sharaawy-Balotelli-Niang
> Di Natale-Muriel vs Mexes-Zapata
> 
> Vediamo chi fa più goal








Voglio una partita del genere


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Voglio una partita del genere



Quella è stata una delle partite più belle come spettacolarità degli ultimi anni di serie A. Anche Lecce 3-4 Milan l'anno dopo mi ha fatto godere.
Devo dire che l'Udinese è la squadra che mi è più simpatica. Con loro possiamo vincere o perdere, però sono sempre belle partite.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Gennaio 2013)

attacco con El-Balo!!!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva Mercoledì, si allena con la squadra solo due volte.. insomma Balo non parte certo titolare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

spero che entra nel secondo tempo il Balo


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mah secondo me potrebbe anche giocare subito.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2013)

Presente allo stadio, in parte alla tribuna stampa !


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto che parta titolare Pazzini, Balotelli non gioca da molto, sicuramente non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balo nel secondo tempo, i pressuposti sono troppo importanti. In casa, avvicinare l'Inter e la Lazio, Udinese avversaria.. Giocherà di sicuro, non dall'inizio ma giocherà.


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Megkio lui che Pazzini al 100 per cento , per carità che giochi


----------



## peppe75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

chissà se gioca Mario!
Domenica grandissima attenzione!


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Titolare: Elsha Balo Niang
Panchina: Bojan

Pazzini che si accomodasse in tribuna, grazie.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> chissà se gioca Mario!
> Domenica grandissima attenzione!



Secondo me almeno un pezzo di gara lo gioca di sicuro.


----------



## jaws (30 Gennaio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Titolare: Elsha Balo Niang
> Panchina: Bojan
> 
> Pazzini che si accomodasse in tribuna, grazie.



Pazzini ha già segnato 10 gol
Bojan quanti?


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini serve


----------



## Nivre (30 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Pazzini ha già segnato 10 gol
> Bojan quanti?




3 o 4, peccato però che non ha giocato quasi mai.


----------



## Principe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini tira i rigori nn si può fare il confronto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Da vincere, non ci sono Di Natali che tengano.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo di vincere, l'udinese è in un buon momento e questi nel girone di ritorno rimontano sempre e acciuffano non si sa come un posto in Europa per poi snobbarla...


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

3 punti che potrebbero essere fondamentali. Chissà magari l'arrivo di Balotelli darà entusiasmo alla squadra.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

MarcoReus ha scritto:


> 3 punti che potrebbero essere fondamentali. Chissà magari l'arrivo di Balotelli darà entusiasmo alla squadra.



potrà togliere pressione alla squadra, l'attenzione sarà sul tridente quando entrerà balotelli, quindi el shaarawy sarà libero da pressioni.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Da vincere con Balotelli in campo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2013)

balotelli o non balotelli,a centrocampo ci sarà gente del calibro di nocerello,flamini,trattorè e sulley ali ali muntari. ergo,temo di perdere punti importanti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> balotelli o non balotelli,a centrocampo ci sarà gente del calibro di nocerello,flamini,trattorè e sulley ali ali muntari. ergo,temo di perdere punti importanti.



......ok ma giochiamo contro l'Udinese, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> balotelli o non balotelli,a centrocampo ci sarà gente del calibro di nocerello,flamini,trattorè e sulley ali ali muntari. ergo,temo di perdere punti importanti.



Beh se giocano Boateng e Montolivo 2/3 possono anche essere ok, il problema è quando non ci saranno questi.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non credo Mario parta dal primo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

almeno dalla panca


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> almeno dalla panca



Almeno una mezz'ora la farà di sicuro.


----------



## honestsimula (30 Gennaio 2013)

se allegri non lo mette dal primo minuto e' matto.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> se allegri non lo mette dal primo minuto e' matto.



Concordo. Deve giocare insieme a Niang ed El Shaarawy. Non ci sono altre opzioni.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

sicuro lo farà entrare al 60-70 esimo conoscendo allegri..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non avrà mai i 90 minuti nelle gambe, entrerà a partita in corso se sarà convocato


----------



## sheva90 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Per me entra nella ripresa.


----------



## jaws (31 Gennaio 2013)

Farà il primo allenamento con la squadra venerdì, è ovvio che non può giocare dal primo minuto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

non gioca da un po di tempo quindi non ha i minuti nelle gambe, ma nella ripresa sicuramente entrerà


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Presumo che ci saranno 50/60 mila spettatori...
Dai che voglio vedere lo Spazzino seduto in panca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Presumo che ci saranno 50/60 mila spettatori...
> Dai che voglio vedere lo Spazzino seduto in panca



E' un dato che rappresenta che tifoseria siamo. Tifano il giocatore e non la squadra.
A Napoli vanno 50.000 persone a vedersi anche la serie C.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non può partire titolare dai su


----------



## honestsimula (31 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Deve giocare insieme a Niang ed El Shaarawy. Non ci sono altre opzioni.


quando mi quoti ho sempre l'ansia del ban  bella mario


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma io c ho una paura di rimanere in 10 con mario...mah sperem


----------



## honestsimula (31 Gennaio 2013)

finalmente dopo anni non ho paura che arrivi questa partita.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma io c ho una paura di rimanere in 10 con mario...mah sperem




....non sei molto ottimista ......


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2013)

io balo non lo rischierei subito dall'inizio, noi di solito nei primi tempi facciamo pena e miglioriamo nei secondi tempi... e lui non sarà in forma perfetta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mario dal 1', il resto è noia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Gennaio 2013)

parte pazzini di sicuro dal 1 minuto!!

spero ci sia molta gente allo stadio!!per arrivare in champions serviamo anche noi!la squadra deve sentire il calore e la vicinanza dei tifosi


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io nn capisco proprio perché deve giocare Pazzini abbiamo 16 partite da far giocare balotelli ieri ha fatto l'amichevole oggi e domani si allena che cappero di motivo ci sarebbe a farlo partire dalla panchina ? E' in buone condizioni perché lo dobbiamo far entrare quando siamo messi male , io gli allenatori così nn li digerisco proprio coraggio 0 oh ma poi parliamo di balotelli veramente pazzesco abbiamo balotelli 3 allenamenti e gioca Pazzini ma perché??????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli in panchina e subito alza le mani su Allegri


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Febbraio 2013)

Solo Allegri puo mettere pazzini dal primo dai. Balotelli mica viene dalle maldive eh, si allenava con il city fino ad 1 giorno fà... le sue condizioni atletiche sono ottime.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Febbraio 2013)

C'è da dire che su Balotelli ci sarà una pressione esagerata. Entrando dalla panchina non sarebbe "obbligato" a segnare, secondo me è da valutare anche questo, visto il soggetto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Si infatti, mentalità assurda quello di non schierare un giocatore appena acquistato dal 1' minuto perchè non si è allenato con la squadra.


----------



## jaws (1 Febbraio 2013)

Far giocare Balotelli dal primo minuto non avrebbe nessun senso logico.
Ma sono sicuro che Allegri che conosce il calcio e gli spogliatoi non farà questo errore


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che su Balotelli ci sarà una pressione esagerata. Entrando dalla panchina non sarebbe "obbligato" a segnare, secondo me è da valutare anche questo, visto il soggetto



Se c'è uno che patisce 0 la pressione questo e' proprio balotelli che se mai è' uno troppo sfrontato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Far giocare Balotelli dal primo minuto non avrebbe nessun senso logico.
> Ma sono sicuro che Allegri che conosce il calcio e gli spogliatoi non farà questo errore



E per quale motivo ? Ma scherziamo abbiamo finalmente una punta che può fare la differenza e la mettiamo in panca ? Fa 3 allenamenti con la squadra e' allenato magro e tirato può benissimo giocare non ci sono scuse questa e' solo la mentalità di un allenatore da provinciale


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se c'è uno che patisce 0 la pressione questo e' proprio balotelli che se mai è' uno troppo sfrontato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



perché non è rispettoso verso pazzini, non c'entra una ******* la mentalità da provinciale. Balotelli entrerà a partita in corso, in modo da avere tutta l'attenzione su di sé. Balo non fa una partita da 2 mesi, che ragionamenti fai te casomai.


----------



## jaws (1 Febbraio 2013)

perchè è arrivato da 2 giorni, farà il primo allenamento con la squadra 2 giorni prima della partita e non gioca da mesi.
Non potrà mai giocare 90 minuti e allora invece di toglierlo prima è decisamente meglio farlo entrare dopo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma io nn capisco proprio perché deve giocare Pazzini abbiamo 16 partite da far giocare balotelli ieri ha fatto l'amichevole oggi e domani si allena che cappero di motivo ci sarebbe a farlo partire dalla panchina ? E' in buone condizioni perché lo dobbiamo far entrare quando siamo messi male , io gli allenatori così nn li digerisco proprio coraggio 0 oh ma poi parliamo di balotelli veramente pazzesco abbiamo balotelli 3 allenamenti e gioca Pazzini ma perché??????



Coraggio ? E' questione di rispetto, il gruppo è importante, e Allegri ha tutti i ragazzi dalla sua.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Febbraio 2013)

Se gioca Balotelli dal primo minuto perdiamo.


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma rispetto di che ???? L'allenatore fa le scelte che ritiene più opportune balotelli farà 3 allenamenti prima della partita e quindi è' a disposizione questa e' la mentalità di un allenatore che nn può allenare il Milan. Questione di rispetto per il gruppo sarebbe se balotelli avesse saltato un allenamento per andare in giro , il resto sono ragionamenti da perdente . Nn avete capito niente del mio ragionamento io nn ho detto che allegri deve mettere balotelli io ho detto che non si deve far condiziknare dal preservare Pazzini perché è' questione di rispetto. Sono discorsi assurdi siamo una squadra di professionisti e come tale la formazione la deve fare a seconda di chi ritiene il migliore per la partita, se poi Pazzini ora e' meglio di balotelli allora okey ma ho i miei seri dubbi.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Solo Beckham a Roma ricordo che gioco subito titolare appena dopo il suo arrivo.


----------



## Francy (1 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Solo Beckham a Roma ricordo che gioco subito titolare appena dopo il suo arrivo.



Anche Ibra, ma era un'altra storia, e poi era del Milan già da una ventina di giorni. Comunque anche Beckham si allenava con la squadra già da molto. Detto questo dipende. Le partite scarseggiano e noi abbiamo bisogno dei 3 punti in tutte le partite che non siamo con le big, per arrivare appunto a giocarci la qualificazione Champions negli scontri diretti. Io non so cosa farei sinceramente, anche perchè non sono coi ragazzi. Anche oggi comunque Mario ha segnato in allenamento.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

*News da Milanello:
Lavoro personalizzato per Mexes e De Sciglio, sempre in gruppo con la squadra Ambrosini. In gruppo Balotelli. Visite mediche a Busto Arsizio per Salamon.*


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera nel mezzo sarebbe un incubo, mi ricordo certe partite con bonera in campo contro l'udinese un incubo preferisco zaccardo nel caso


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bonera nel mezzo sarebbe un incubo, mi ricordo certe partite con bonera in campo contro l'udinese un incubo preferisco zaccardo nel caso



Mexes fa sempre lavoro personalizzato in settimana(penso sia concordato con lo staff).Domenica sarà regolarmente in campo.


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mexes fa sempre lavoro personalizzato in settimana(penso sia concordato con lo staff).Domenica sarà regolarmente in campo.



Grazie sono più tranquillo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Grazie sono più tranquillo



Sperando che le mie parole non siano il preludio di una bella gufata 


comunque figurati


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sperando che le mie parole non siano il preludio di una bella gufata
> 
> 
> comunque figurati



SperiAmo di no


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si infatti, mentalità assurda quello di non schierare un giocatore appena acquistato dal 1' minuto perchè non si è allenato con la squadra.



vedremo se conte schiera anelka dal 1'


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli per nostra fortuna non è' anelka.... Conte farebbe bene a mettere matri che ha inspiegabilmente fatto marcire in panchina


----------



## 2515 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Balotelli per nostra fortuna non è' anelka.... Conte farebbe bene a mettere matri che ha inspiegabilmente fatto marcire in panchina



matri non lo ha voluto lui mi pare, giovinco e vucinic sì (e gli juventini se ne sono accorti..). Quagliarella ha una media gol spaventosa in paragone agli altri attaccanti della juve, eppure è l'ultima scelta con matri. E Pepe allora? Scorsa stagione titolarissimo, adesso un fantasma della panchina.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Balotelli per nostra fortuna non è' anelka.... Conte farebbe bene a mettere matri che ha inspiegabilmente fatto marcire in panchina



io non ho dubbi e non discuto che dalla prossima settimana Balotelli sarà titolare inamovibile ma non critico neanche le scelte di un allenatore che potrebbe non sentirsela di rinunciare a un tridente (Niang-Pazzini-El92) che ha portato 6 punti in 2 partite solo per far posto a un attaccante arrivato da due giorni e che non è negli schemi della squadra. Sicuramente Mario entrerà nel secondo tempo se al 45' non saremo in vantaggio.

non dobbiamo commettere l'errore di giocare PER Balotelli, è lui che deve inserirsi negli schemi della squadra e giocare PER la squadra, perché non è Ibra e giocando solo per lui si indovinano, se va bene, due partite su cinque... invece si deve con calma inserire lui in un sistema che sta comunque portando tanti punti nelle ultime partite e far sì che diventi devastante PER la squadra.


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io non ho dubbi e non discuto che dalla prossima settimana Balotelli sarà titolare inamovibile ma non critico neanche le scelte di un allenatore che potrebbe non sentirsela di rinunciare a un tridente (Niang-Pazzini-El92) che ha portato 6 punti in 2 partite solo per far posto a un attaccante arrivato da due giorni e che non è negli schemi della squadra. Sicuramente Mario entrerà nel secondo tempo se al 45' non saremo in vantaggio.



Sono d'accordo con te se la scelta e' fatta per le motivazioni che hai descritto nn ho nulla da eccepire , altro discorso se si parla di preservare la serenità di Pazzini , rispetto per la squadra nn mettere subito balotelli ecc queste a mio parere sono ragionamenti assurdi , quelli che hai detto te mi vanno bene .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

Salamon giocherà?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te se la scelta e' fatta per le motivazioni che hai descritto nn ho nulla da eccepire , altro discorso se si parla di preservare la serenità di Pazzini , rispetto per la squadra nn mettere subito balotelli ecc queste a mio parere sono ragionamenti assurdi , quelli che hai detto te mi vanno bene .



no ma infatti non credo sia un discorso di serenità di Pazzini o chi so io... secondo me buttare Balotelli in campo da subito dopo due giorni significa "ok, ragazzi, ora c'è Balo, giocate per lui" e penso non faccia bene a nessuno, entrerà negli schemi della squadra con calma e sarà sicuramente stra-titolare (tra l'altro sarebbe il primo anno da titolare fisso, perché sia all'Inter che al City faceva spesso panca e di conseguenza non può diventare di colpo un trascinatore alla Ibra).


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no ma infatti non credo sia un discorso di serenità di Pazzini o chi so io... secondo me buttare Balotelli in campo da subito dopo due giorni significa "ok, ragazzi, ora c'è Balo, giocate per lui" e penso non faccia bene a nessuno, entrerà negli schemi della squadra con calma e sarà sicuramente stra-titolare (tra l'altro sarebbe il primo anno da titolare fisso, perché sia all'Inter che al City faceva spesso panca e di conseguenza non può diventare di colpo un trascinatore alla Ibra).



Infatti non li ha mai fatto bene essere in discussione invece gli fa bene essere titolare indiscusso e sentire la massima fiducia e di qiello che mi preoccupo non certo di Pazzini ma di balotelli .


----------



## Milangirl (1 Febbraio 2013)

visto che è un periodo che non gioca forse è meglio che il Balo parta dalla panchina...ma sicuramente a partita in corso deve entrare


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no ma infatti non credo sia un discorso di serenità di Pazzini o chi so io... secondo me buttare Balotelli in campo da subito dopo due giorni significa "ok, ragazzi, ora c'è Balo, giocate per lui" e penso non faccia bene a nessuno, entrerà negli schemi della squadra con calma e sarà sicuramente stra-titolare (tra l'altro sarebbe il primo anno da titolare fisso, perché sia all'Inter che al City faceva spesso panca e di conseguenza non può diventare di colpo un trascinatore alla Ibra).



D'accordo al 100%


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

io lo voglio in campo da subito, altro che fuori forma, anche inzaghi farebbe meglio di sto spazzini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani già parla di trio under 20, Pazzini silurato dalla società.


Penso che giocherà Mario.


----------



## jaws (1 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Salamon giocherà?



Eri ironico vero?


----------



## peppe75 (1 Febbraio 2013)

io ho fiducia in Salamon....vedrete ci darà soddisfazioni...balo segna all'esordio che porta bene!


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Galliani già parla di trio under 20, Pazzini silurato dalla società.
> 
> 
> Penso che giocherà Mario.



Per me Galliani ha sbagliato. E di grosso. Un autogol clamoroso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli dal 1' senza se e senza ma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sono davvero curiosissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> *Anche Ibra, ma era un'altra storia, e poi era del Milan già da una ventina di giorni. *Comunque anche Beckham si allenava con la squadra già da molto. Detto questo dipende. Le partite scarseggiano e noi abbiamo bisogno dei 3 punti in tutte le partite che non siamo con le big, per arrivare appunto a giocarci la qualificazione Champions negli scontri diretti. Io non so cosa farei sinceramente, anche perchè non sono coi ragazzi. Anche oggi comunque Mario ha segnato in allenamento.



veramente io ricordo chiaramente che giocammo la prima in casa col lecce con borriello titolare. 
ibra giocò a partire dalla 2°a giornata (con borriello e huntelaar venduti in settimana) e andammo a perdere a cesena 2-0.  con gol di giaccherini e rigore sbagliato di ibra. 

cmq non credo che balo parta titolare domenica. 
sarebbe bello ma sarebbe un gesto troppo eclatante verso pazzini che cmq i suoi gol li sta facendo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini giocherà il primo tempo per celebrare il suo addio al calcio


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> veramente io ricordo chiaramente che giocammo la prima in casa col lecce con borriello titolare.
> ibra giocò a partire dalla 2°a giornata (con borriello e huntelaar venduti in settimana) e andammo a perdere a cesena 2-0.  con gol di giaccherini e rigore sbagliato di ibra.
> 
> cmq non credo che balo parta titolare domenica.
> sarebbe bello ma sarebbe un gesto troppo eclatante verso pazzini che cmq i suoi gol li sta facendo.



Giocò Borriello solamente perchè a Ibra non era arrivato il transfert, oltre al fatto che era sbarcato tipo la mattina stessa. Non era a disposizione di Allegri, cosa che invece Balotelli è.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Febbraio 2013)

Far giocare balo dal 1' minuto,dopo due giorni di allenamento, vorrebbe dire pazzini la porta è quella, e trovarsi per 4 mesi un attaccante in rosa, completamente sfiduciato ė controproducente.....


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sta diventando la gara più attesa.....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà una partita piena di gol,speriamo di farne più noi!


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sto fatto che hanno cambiato Massa con Valeri? Che motivazioni ci sono?


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> veramente io ricordo chiaramente che giocammo la prima in casa col lecce con borriello titolare.
> ibra giocò a partire dalla 2°a giornata (con borriello e huntelaar venduti in settimana) e andammo a perdere a cesena 2-0.  con gol di giaccherini e rigore sbagliato di ibra.
> 
> cmq non credo che balo parta titolare domenica.
> sarebbe bello ma sarebbe un gesto troppo eclatante verso pazzini che cmq i suoi gol li sta facendo.



Confermo tutto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gekyn ha scritto:


> Far giocare balo dal 1' minuto,dopo due giorni di allenamento, vorrebbe dire pazzini la porta è quella, e trovarsi per 4 mesi un attaccante in rosa, completamente sfiduciato ė controproducente.....



Vero...


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Confermo tutto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì sì confermo anche io, solo che forse non ricordate che Ibra, pur essendo del Milan, legalmente non poteva giocare perchè non era arrivato il tranfert, o comunque per alcuni problemi burocratici, lo disse lo stesso Zlatan (che infatti andò in tribuna), aggiungendo che aveva già chiesto di poter giocare, e lo confermò Galliani.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì sì confermo anche io, solo che forse non ricordate che Ibra, pur essendo del Milan, legalmente non poteva giocare perchè non era arrivato il tranfert, o comunque per alcuni problemi burocratici, lo disse lo stesso Zlatan (che infatti andò in tribuna), aggiungendo che aveva già chiesto di poter giocare, e lo confermò Galliani.



Certo ma Balotelli si è allenato solo ieri e pure cosi cosi, ed era fermo da due giorni. Pensare di farlo giocare dall'inizio è un pò un azzardo a mio avviso. Ci sarà tempo, capisco la curiosità di vederlo subito ovviamente.


----------



## AndrasWave (2 Febbraio 2013)

E ovvio che Balotelli entrerà a partita in corso domani. Succederà forse ancora una volta, poi pian piano sarà lui il titolare.


----------



## Liuk (2 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma sto fatto che hanno cambiato Massa con Valeri? Che motivazioni ci sono?



Me lo sono chiesto anche io. L'arbitro si è infortunato? In questi casi non viene sostituito dal quarto uomo di solito? (Lo chiedo perchè davvero non so come funziona in questi casi...)


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo ma Balotelli si è allenato solo ieri e pure cosi cosi, ed era fermo da due giorni. Pensare di farlo giocare dall'inizio è un pò un azzardo a mio avviso. Ci sarà tempo, capisco la curiosità di vederlo subito ovviamente.



Mi hai frainteso . Qualche pagina più in su ho scritto che non saprei se far partire o no Balotelli dal 1', e tutt'ora sarei indeciso. Solo che now aveva scritto che non si ricordava chi aveva esordito titolare alla prima partita in cui fosse disponibile, e io le ho risposto Ibra, oppure anche Sneijder all'Inter contro di noi, se preferite, ma, essendo Balotelli un acquisto a stagione in corso, e non a inizio stagione con gerarchie ancora non definite, la situazione cambia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Valeri è l'arbitro più coerente del mondo. Scontro Emanuelson-Handanovic con conseguente rete di Montolivo nel derby: Punizione per l'Inter. Scontro Brkic-Giovinco: rigore ed espulsione del portiere.


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri su Balotelli : "Dal primo minuto? E' un giocatore straordinario, dovrò decidere oggi. Ha le qualità per farci fare un bel passo avanti, può giocare da punta centrale, è in buona condizione ma dovrò valutare."


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

Magari Balotelli titolare  bonera titolare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri sta parlando talmente bene di quella **** di Pazzini che è ovvio che giocherà Balotelli


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

La formazione potrebbe essere questa,secondo i dettami acciughiani:
*Abbiati
Abate-Bonera-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Montolivo-Boateng
Niang-Balotelli-Elsha
*


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri ---) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-milan-udinese-vt4222.html#post116451


----------



## Principe (2 Febbraio 2013)

Gioca Amelia perché abbiati e' influenzato poi cmq abbiamo zaccardo perché deve giocare bonera , cmq peccato mancano 3 titolari più ambrosini

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La formazione potrebbe essere questa,secondo i dettami acciughiani:
> *Abbiati
> Abate-Bonera-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Montolivo-Boateng
> ...


 Mi raccomando non parlare più di lavori a parte per mexes  che finisce male XD


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gioca Amelia perché abbiati e' influenzato poi cmq abbiamo zaccardo perché deve giocare bonera , cmq peccato mancano 3 titolari più ambrosini
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Eh....


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Deve giocare Zaccardo. Per forza.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il ballottaggio in difesa è Zaccardo-Bonera.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Febbraio 2013)

Va bè inutile ormai fare la formazione, grossomodo è quella che sappiamo.
Ovviamente bisogna solo vincere. Spero in un gol di Niang, cosi prende ancora piu' fiducia.


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

Se gioca Bonera la vittoria è pura utopia


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io farei giocare Zaccaria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri tempo fa aveva detto che la sua difesa titolare era Mexes-Bonera, quindi se e coerente dovrebbe giocare bonera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

I 24 convocati per la partita contro l'Udinese.​
C'è Balotelli manca Salamon. Out De Sciglio e Mexes.

notizia completa su:http://milanworldblog.net/2013/02/02/i-24-convocati-per-la-partita-contro-ludinese/


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset Allegri sta pensando a Balotelli titolare contro l'Udinese.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

90 minuti non regge, io proverei a metterlo titolare e poi vediamo come va.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Febbraio 2013)

..io lo farei entrare dopo...il pazzo altrimenti lo affossiamo...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;116688 ha scritto:


> 90 minuti non regge, io proverei a metterlo titolare e poi vediamo come va.



....forse Balotelli scalpita per partire dal primo minuto.


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....forse Balotelli scalpita per partire dal primo minuto.



Di panchine ne ha fatte anche troppe poi, anch'io lo farei partire titolare così che magari per una volta non gettiamo via il primo tempo come sempre. Anche Zaccardo lo farei partire titolare, se non ora quando?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ..io lo farei entrare dopo...il pazzo altrimenti lo affossiamo...



non hai tutti i torti vediamo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Di panchine ne ha fatte anche troppe poi, anch'io lo farei partire titolare così che magari per una volta non gettiamo via il primo tempo come sempre. Anche Zaccardo lo farei partire titolare, se non ora quando?


su zaccardo e vero ma credo che giocherà bonera, allegri aveva detto che la coppia titolare era Mexes e Bonera, poi se sono cambiate le gerarchie in queste ultime settimana non lo so


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera non gioca da tanto, mentre zaccardo ha più ritmo... io andrei sul sicuro. Davanti assolutamente Balotelli!!! Fa fruttata l'onda dell'entusiasmo... chissene di pazzini


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2013)

Per non dimenticare di cosa è capace Bonerauncalciatore!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di sentire urlare lo speaker : e con il numero quarantacinqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee SUPERMARIOOOOOOO


E poi salta per aria tutto.


----------



## Principe (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma c'è qualcuno che su bonera ha la memoria corta giocatore scandaloso


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

sono passati già dei giorni e io ancora non mi rendo conto che abbiamo balotelli in squadra


----------



## honestsimula (2 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare di cosa è capace Bonerauncalciatore!



Ci manchera' pato...

Cmq non capisco quelli che dicono che c'e' il rischio di affossare Pazzini, ma piu' affossato di cosi' .....


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2013)

ma si può sapere che cavolo ha de sciglio ? un'altra domenica con abate titolare nooooo


----------



## Sheldon92 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare di cosa è capace Bonerauncalciatore!



Bonera che fa segnare sanchez di testa, volevo rimuovere questo ricordo


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Appunto. De Sciglio troppa panchina in sto periodo. Piange anche il fanta così oltre che il Milan tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

l'altra settimana era fuori perchè aveva l'influenza o qualcosa del genere ma non credo che duri due settimane  , sta cattiveria su pazzini continuo a non capirla in fondo i suoi 10 gol li ha fatti ed e grazie pure a lui se abbiamo 9 e dico 9 punti in più, preferisco avere un giocatore che fa schifo tutta la partita ma poi la butta dentro che uno che magari fa tanto gioco e non la butta dentro, ribadisco che non capisco tutta questa cattiveria.


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

De Sciglio ha avuto un risentimento muscolare, l'ha detto Allegri prima della partita, sarà disponibile dalla prossima partita.


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vorranno almeno 2 gol per vincere calcolando che di natale una ce la mette sempre.

FORZA ragazzi (entusiasmo per l'arrivo di Balotelli sì ma non troppo eh)


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

spero che balo sia della partita sin dall'inizio


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto, visto che il Pazzo è così comprensivo.. Balo dal primo minuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo almeno farne 3 un gol di natale e muriel lo fanno di sicuro.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport dà Pazzini titolare e Balotelli in panchina...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport dà Pazzini titolare e Balotelli in panchina...



Alla fine sarà cosi; Allegri avrà ricevuto ordine di non silurare subito lo spazzino.


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Febbraio 2013)

A quanto è quotato il gol di di natale? Non ricordo una partita contro l'udinese che non ci abbia segnato


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare di cosa è capace Bonerauncalciatore!



Però Pato ragazzi, se non ch'aveva le ginocchia di cristallo...
Troppo forte


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> l'altra settimana era fuori perchè aveva l'influenza o qualcosa del genere ma non credo che duri due settimane  , sta cattiveria su pazzini continuo a non capirla in fondo i suoi 10 gol li ha fatti ed e grazie pure a lui se abbiamo 9 e dico 9 punti in più, preferisco avere un giocatore che fa schifo tutta la partita ma poi la butta dentro che uno che magari fa tanto gioco e non la butta dentro, ribadisco che non capisco tutta questa cattiveria.



Riassumendo, 100 volte meglio Pazzini di Bojan


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan?  parlo di singoli, non capisco tutta questa cattiveria verso Pazzini tutto qui. Con questo non dico che pazzini sia un fenomeno forte ecc, ma non capisco sta cosa contro pazzini, la risposta piu logica é: ma perchè non sa far salire la squadra ecc, io come ho detto prima preferisco un giocatore che non è in grado di far salire la squadra ma che almeno quando riesce la butta dentro e non viceversa, detto questo ora non ci sarà piu questo problema visto che è arrivato mario e pazzini farà la riserva.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Gara cruciale questa sera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

già e durissima speriamo bene, dobbiamo vincere per forza visto che la fiorentina sta vincendo e dominando quindi credo proprio che porterà a casa i tre punti quindi dobbiamo vincere per forza, concetrati sul campo e non solo sull'entusiasmo per mario.


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gara cruciale questa sera.


viste le notizie proveniente fino ad ora da Marassi direi piu' che cruciale


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;117101 ha scritto:


> già e durissima speriamo bene, dobbiamo vincere per forza visto che la fiorentina sta vincendo e dominando quindi credo proprio che porterà a casa i tre punti quindi dobbiamo vincere per forza, concetrati sul campo e non solo sull'entusiasmo per mario.



Se i risultati rimangono quelli attuali abbiamo una occasione d'oro.....bisogna vincere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> viste le notizie proveniente fino ad ora da Marassi direi piu' che cruciale




Gara della svolta, infatti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Febbraio 2013)

On the road: San Siro sto arrivando!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

*La probabile formazione del Milan:*

Amelia; Abate, Bonera, Zapata, Constant; Flamini, Montolivo, Boateng; Niang, Pazzini, El Shaarawy.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq prima di osannare tanto Balotelli, bisognerebbe vederlo stasera....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Cmq prima di osannare tanto Balotelli, bisognerebbe vederlo stasera....



.....ci sono grandi aspettative su Balotelli ma è appena arrivato e questa sera conta solo vincere.


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Lo deve mettere titolare dobbiamo vincere nn possiamo regalare un tempo con Pazzini


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

La difesa di oggi non mi ispira fiducia, speriamo bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

La tensione sale


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dentro Balotelli dal primo minuto, niente scherzi. Stasera bisogna vincere.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Balotelli dal primo minuto, niente scherzi. Stasera bisogna vincere.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Balotelli dal primo minuto, niente scherzi. Stasera bisogna vincere.



Assolutamente.Loro sono una squadra giovane,che vive sull'entusiasmo,quindi bisogna piallarli fin dal primo secondo di gioco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi per continuare a sognare


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non fare scherzi stasera che ti attacco per i pollici sul faro di livorno! Fori le balle! 11 leoni stasera


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq dicono che gioca Pazzini speriamo che cambi idea


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

No way out


vincere


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La tensione sale



"la tensione sale ogni giorno di più" cit.


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Occasione ghiottissima, se non vinciamo sarebbe un sacrilegio. Forza ragazzi niente scherzi


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

direi partita chiave della stagione


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

è ovvio che giocherà Pazzini. Non siamo mica l'inter che ha buttato subito in campo i nuovi acquisti bruciandoli immediatamente.


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Attenzione. Quando c'è da approfittare noi non lo facciamo mai


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attenzione. Quando c'è da approfittare noi non lo facciamo mai



Dipende tutto dalla difesa, ok Balotelli, ma speriamo che questo Milan non si dimostri un gigante coi piedi di fango.


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

se il Napoli vince contro la Lazio e noi vinciamo stasera e nel prossimo turno.. siamo al terzo posto a pari punti con la Lazio e con l'inter se dovesse vincere


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Basta che nn gioca bonera , bonera e' un cappalleaio matto


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Spero solo che l'udinese giochi con la difesa a 3, così niang ed el shaarawy possono girare alle loro spalle, come nel girone d'andata, ma stavolta i primi minuti li dobbiamo sfruttare, perché guidolin è uno che sa cambiare a partita in corso, è bravo.


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che l'udinese giochi con la difesa a 3, così niang ed el shaarawy possono girare alle loro spalle, come nel girone d'andata, ma stavolta i primi minuti li dobbiamo sfruttare, perché guidolin è uno che sa cambiare a partita in corso, è bravo.



Giocano a 4 ..... Cioè ovviamente possono cambiare modulo senza bisogno di cambi .... Ma partono a 4 ed e' per questo che mi piacerebbe balotelli perché sarebbero costretti al raddoppio i centrali , e i terzini si troverebbero 1 contro 1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Perdiamo 2-1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi non voglio far arrabbiare nessuno, ma stasera non è da buttare neanche un pareggio, recupereremmo 1 punto su inter e Lazio su cui dobbiamo fare riferimento: e matematicamente impossibile vincerle tutte, ma mentre noi siamo in ripresa loro sono chiaramente in discesa, addirittura il nostro rivale per il 3 posto potrebbe diventare la fiorentina soprattutto se si svegliasse Jovetic



[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] evita i termini non ammessi.


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma per carità dobbiamo scendere in campo per vincere e da come facciano stasera si determina se abbiamo una buona squadra o se invece siamo al livello di Inter Roma e compagnia cantante


----------



## Francy (3 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me stasera il nostro Campionato potrebbe avere una svolta. L'Inter e la Lazio sono in chiara difficoltà, noi siamo gasati dall'arrivo di Balotelli e da una bella striscia positiva, la Fiorentina ha rivinto oggi dopo qualche giornata. A livello mentale avremmo una spinta e butteremmo giù le nostre avversarie se vinciamo stasera.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng fuori per febbre


----------



## drama 84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Perdiamo 2-1


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (3 Febbraio 2013)

Giusto cosi, squadra che vince non si cambia. Lasciamo integrare Mario piano piano, magari col lavoro settimanale dove si lavora con la tattica e robe varie, in modo tale che si cali completamente nella realtà Milan.


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pure boateng ????? Con chi giochiamo che abbiamo un centrocampo pietoso ?


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Febbraio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Boateng fuori per febbre



Uomo inutile.. Non lo sopporto più questo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Noce al posto di Boa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco, va via Emanuelson e subito c'è una partita in cui poteva giocare!

Piuttosto che Nocerino, metterei da subito Balotelli o al massimo Bojan.. PERCHE' NOCERINO?


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino per carità ecco le grane a metà campo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Beh tra Nocerino e Boateng siamo lì.


----------



## Ena (3 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Uomo inutile.. Non lo sopporto più questo.



Manco fosse colpa sua la febbre


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma balo gioca o no?


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se dobbiamo insultare Boateng pure per la febbre siamo a posto... proprio 10 min fa dicevano al tg che questo weekend è stato pieno di influenzati...


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

basta che non giochi quel cesso di flamini


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Emanuelson

Goodluck to my team [MENTION=435]ACM[/MENTION]ilan Important one today.. Take The 3 points against Udinese..


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ema  Comunque questa sera vista la sconfitta di Lazio ed Inter è fondamentale vincere.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli parte dalla panchina. Che palle


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Balotelli parte dalla panchina. Che palle


Era preventivabile.Qual è la formazza???


----------



## pennyhill (3 Febbraio 2013)

Formazioni Ufficiali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

A telelombardia hanno detto che non gioca Boateng influenzato, Nocerino al suo posto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> basta che non giochi quel cesso di flamini


Ed invece giocherà. Boateng pare stia male, de jong rotto, Muntari rotto, Amrosini rotto. 
Il centrocampo sarà Montolivo-nocerino-Flamini...babba bia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Milan (4-3-3): Amelia; Abate, Zapata, Bonera, Constant; Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino; Niang, Pazzini, El Shaarawy. 


Udinese (4-4-1-1): Padelli; Heurtaux, Danilo, Domizzi, Gabriel Silva; Basta, Pinzi, Allan, Lazzari; Muriel; Di Natale.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

L'udinese rinuncia comunque ad un paio di elementi,tipo Pasquale e Benatia che sono in panchina.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia, Abate, Bonera, Zapata, Constant, Flamini, Montolivo, Nocerino, Niang, Pazzini, El Shaarawy


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pietà Bonera, pietà


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Brutto presentimento, Balotelli entrerà e giochera male (Quando venne Ibra la partita contro il cesena, facemmmo pena). Udine contro di noi fa sempre partite della vita. Non lo so non approfittiamo mai noi...

PS. Bonera gioca contro l'udine è sempre una carbonara


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ranegie


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

proprio adesso che boateng serviva a centrocampo, sta male.  

ma muntari ? è un desaparecido ? saranno mesi che deve rientrare....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini ha un fastidio alla gamba


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini rotto!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini incazzatissimo loooooooool


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Preserviamolo per il Barcellona


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dai che gioca Balo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

Balo titolare!!!!!!


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

*Galliani conferma:"Problemi per Pazzini, gioca Balotelli"*


----------



## walter 22 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che sfiga pazzini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dai lo hanno fatto apposta. Eroi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ci si diverte, AVANTI RAGAZZI!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Che sfiga pazzini



O che fortuna...
sarebbe stato tesissimo e al minimo errore tutto lo stadio contro


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il Dio del calcio è grande


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo così.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque il Dio del calcio è grande



Parli di Ilvio?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini deve essere contento visto che giocherà 2 partite contro il Barca. Ed avrà l'onore di andare al Camp Nou


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahaha non ci credo 
Povero Pazzo però


----------



## walter 22 (3 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> O che fortuna...
> sarebbe stato tesissimo e al minimo errore tutto lo stadio contro


Era la mia ultima speranza per vincere al fantacalcio


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Godo.
Vai Balo!


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che dispiacere non vedere Pazzini in campo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma Ranegie non gioca vero?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mi dispiace per la persona, ma per il giocatore... Assolutamente


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daiii andiamo!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Era la mia ultima speranza per vincere al fantacalcio



Ti sono solidale la mia per non perdere era Boateng


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi è quel pazzo che prende i giubbotti?


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

quelli di sky hanno creato la "super mario cam"


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia che ha fatto!


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino doppietta visto che D'Agostino e Weiss li ho tenuti in panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mado


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se segnava crollava lo stadio.......


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Madò
Sarebbe venuto giù San Siro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Madò
> Sarebbe venuto San Siro



Fixed


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che scarsi flamini e nocerino


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

niang elastico


----------



## Ghantz (3 Febbraio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Madò
> Sarebbe venuto giù San Siro



Concordo ehehe


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nianginhoooooo


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang grande


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

qualcuno la guarda su premium play?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma tira Ebete


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non è l'Udinese che ha affrontato la Juve?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Abbata santo cielo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mado balo


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia quei 3 lì davanti. Peccato per il gol mangiato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dai Niang questa era da mettere!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che assist Balo, Niang pecca d'esperienza su questo goal mancato.


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Constantino che sorpassa gli avversari e mette la gamba davanti al pallone? Palla sua e loro cadono


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli lo fa cantare il pallone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Spaventali Kevin


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Zappy a temporeggiare


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

sto zapata e' un cesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo da rosso diretto, vabè che era diffidato ma ha rischiato

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Braaaavo Mathieu


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che classe Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia niang ma abbata con i suoi cross


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se Constant avesse lo scatto di Abate sarebbe da pallone d'oro

Dio dà il pane a chi non ha i denti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che rinco sto Zapata però...


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Zappy non zappare troppo


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che pena zapata...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia M'baye che corsa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo superlativo


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Goooooool


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Marioooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Baloteliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Superrrrrrrrrr Maryyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Balotellyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Gooooooooollllllllll


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

SuperMario


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahahahahahahahah il sorrisone in tribuna!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Subito... ovviamente non poteva non segnare all'esordio. Ma che precisione e potenza in questo goal. Balo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daje Super Mario!!!


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Eccoli gli attaccanti da Milan


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Marietto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Monto-el-balo vs Udine

Monto-balo-el vs Francia


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

era scritto che segnasse lui!!!!


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia Super Mario


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio fare l'hater: Pazzini quella palla non l'avrebbe manco strusciata


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

suma tra un pò orgasma in diretta 

dopo zetapunto, mariopunto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Aiuto


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è uno spettacolo Mario


----------



## Ghantz (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mio diooooooo godooooo


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera sta alla grande Balotelli


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Kevin è un carrarmato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pigliali a pallonate Balo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Flaminiiii


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che goduria le scivolate di Flaminì


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente ci si diverte .....


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

che forte, gia' ci vuole matri o quagliarella si


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Che goduria le scivolate di Flaminì



A chi lo dici


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma è uno spettacolo Mario



2 milioni più di Matri


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo con 'sto trio va a nozze comunque


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che pena nocerino...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile come Nocerino non recuperi NULLA


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang powa!


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Domizzi che tu sia maledetto


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang mi sta sorprendendo, torna, corre, crossa, manca solo il gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che generosità Niang.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Rimpiango boateng..Nocerino è qualcosa di verognoso


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

niang si sta sbattendo un casino anche a livello difensivo, grandissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Il tacco magico di Flamini 

Nocerinoooooo prima cosa buona finalmente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Si vabbè ma che roba Balotelli, sembra Ibra...


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

No vabbè l'1-2 Balotelli-Flaminì è epico


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Era dai tempi di Ibra che non si vedevano più certe cose


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che trasformazione

Sembra rinvigorita la squadra


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma che trasformazione
> 
> Sembra rinvigorita la squadra



Sono i grandi giocatori che ti cambiano le squadre e che migliorano chi gli gioca vicino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bene Flamini, si sbatte se non altro. Nocerino indegno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>



Si prenderà la sua vendetta, figliuolo, aspettiamo


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono i grandi giocatori che ti cambiano le squadre e che migliorano chi gli gioca vicino



Non sono abituata a vederli giocare così


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini partitone finora


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma un giallo per fallo su nonna amelia no ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

un vero peccato che Pazzini si sia infortunato


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daiii che devo pisciareee!!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque mi sto ricredendo su Flamini, come panchinaro può anche restare, è Nocerino quello che deve andare via, insieme al maliano.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sto ricredendo su Flamini, come panchinaro può anche restare, è Nocerino quello che deve andare via, insieme al maliano.


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mah....bisogna fare 5-0....non si può fare meno gol della squadra senza attaccanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Domizzi sparati! Era da butta fori per simulazione eproteste


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>


Ma io mi chiedevo come mai non mi avessi ancora quotato  Flamini resta una **** però qualcosa a questa squadra la da, Nocerino non ha nulla da dare sul serio.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

COn Mario il Milan gira a 300 km/h..fanno già delle geometrie che non vedevo da un anno..quando Mari sarà completamente integrato negli schemi di Allegri, sarà un gran Milan.

Ottimo Flamini, mi devo ricredere su di lui..corre e si da un gran da fare. Ottimo


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sto ricredendo su Flamini, come panchinaro può anche restare, è Nocerino quello che deve andare via, insieme al maliano.



Wtf?  sei stato contagiato dal lover del console


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bene tutti, sopratutto in attacco. Niang migliore in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mario che giocatore 

Bisogna fare il 2-0,perchè al squadra sta giocando bene e si deve raddoppiare.Daje raga per il secondo tempo.


----------



## Canonista (3 Febbraio 2013)

A quanto è quotato il tackle a gamba alta su Domizzi?


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia Balo 

C'è chi non lo voleva dal primo minuto 

Pazzini MAI PIU IN CAMPO!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Da quant'è che non si vedeva il Milan correre così?Mamma mia,stanno giocando tutti con la bava alla bocca.
Vai così!


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini titolare nel Milan scudettato, Nocerino titolare nel Milan che ha perso contro Matri e Estigarribbia: le cose non avvengono sempre a caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Wtf?  sei stato contagiato dal lover del console
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Io dico le cose come stanno, senza prostituzione intellettuale, non sono una prostituta io


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang veramente assurdo, flamini non fatevi ingannare pippa è pippa rimane.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

e chi glielo frega più il posto da titolare a mario ?  

mi sa che pazzini ha finito di giocare, poraccio 
che rosicata però non poterlo schierare in champions


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

in diretta da interfans 



> io voglio capire una cosa:
> 
> flamini era STRAFINITO
> 
> ...


----------



## milan1899 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Finalmente "il" calcio, signori...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Niang veramente assurdo, flamini non fatevi ingannare pippa è pippa rimane.


Senza dubbio, in estate avremo bisogno della tanto agognata mezz'ala destra. Può restare come panchinaro però, quelli da silurare a centrocampo sono Nocerino e Traoré.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

bella partita...questo è il mio Milan

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bella partita...questo è il mio Milan


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Niang veramente assurdo, flamini non fatevi ingannare pippa è pippa rimane.



Ragazzi non scherziamo Flamini e Nocerino sono come Pazzini cioè molto sotto gli standard del milan, poi può capitare che Flamini azzecchi una partita e Baresi faccia una partita insufficente


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang sta giocando bene pero mannaggia a lui per il gol sbagliato, Elsha invece e un po' in ombra. Daje faraone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang sta facendo un partitone...l'importante è che non si monta la testa


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pazzini penso lo faranno cmq giocare in ogni partita, ovviamente facendogli fare solo degli spezzoni, perchè sennò in Champions oltre a schierare una punta scarsa, mettiamo in campo un giocatore che non gioca un mese intero.


----------



## sion (3 Febbraio 2013)

fin qui il miglior milan della stagione...tutti pazzeschi fin ora..ci vuole almeno un altro gol


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

I 3 davanti stanno giocando tutti molto bene. Ed è la prima partita che giocano insieme.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè ovvio che se c'è un Balotelli in più e c'è tanto entusiasmo, tutti sembrano essere giocatori migliori. Spero che ci sia sempre questa spinta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I 3 davanti stanno giocando tutti molto bene. Ed è la prima partita che giocano insieme.


Parlano la stessa lingua.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in diretta da interfans



se rosicano così su una nullità come flamini, chissà su balo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

chiudiamo la partita...magari una goleada


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niang sta facendo un partitone...l'importante è che non si monta la testa


È giovanissimo, credo che lo stiano tenendo sotto controllo il ragazzo.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2013)

La cosa bella è che con 3 o 4 acquisti mirati siamo molto molto migliorabili


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2013)

l'assist per mario manco a dirlo è del faraone  che partita niang e flamini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se rosicano così su una nullità come flamini, chissà su balo


Chissà quando Balo gliela metterà sotto la Nord


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Febbraio 2013)

TunnelBoy


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mammamia Constant che giocatore TOTALE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Eccallà K21


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo eccezionale, non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo veramente notevole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Friuli mi senti ? Ci vogliono i mortai contro Mario


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Montolivo sembra tornato quello di inizio stagione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che potenza assurda


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia sposta sposta sposta troppo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Montolivo veramente notevole


Le giocate che fa con quei tre davanti non sono più sprecate, ecco tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Scontato, se non la chiudiamo.. Con sta difesa..


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

ecco il pareggio...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Maledetto Bonera. Maledetto. Sta pippa


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tutto da rifare, Bonera complimenti, a vuoto al punto giusto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stanno giocando come se fossero sul 3-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto mi sta sui c. Pinzi, che faccia di m. Balo dai, pensaci tu.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori Bonera dentro Salamon o Zaccardo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Avanti siamo supremi ma dietro... brrrrr quando torna Mexes.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Febbraio 2013)

I terzini dov'erano?


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ingaggiate un killer per Bonera dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Fuori Bonera dentro *Salamon* o Zaccardo


.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

La tassa bonera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ahhhhhhh Balo, quasi quasi... dai, alla prossima azione la infila.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non è solo colpa di Bonera..la difesa era posizionata malissimo


----------



## drama 84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

bonera impiccati con la pistola


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nocerino............


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Questi hanno grossi problemi psicologici cmq.... han iniziato a fa errori stupidissimi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera inutile.


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Figuriamoci se Abate imbecca un cross del genere


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Odio l'Udinese. Una squadra di pippe che contro di noi gioca sempre al 150%.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che fallo è dai arbitro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non un contrasto, fischia sempre.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

zapata fa pena... e bonera ancora non ho capito xosa ci fa nel milan, ha un conteatto a tempo indeterminato? scarsissimo


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che arbitro di ......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## drama 84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma che cassone amelia....


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

figura di menta apocalittica di montolivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Constant svegliaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sto udine sempre contro di noi sempre


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera disastroso.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo smesso di giocare..sveglia Allegri!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Wut ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Entra Bojan, per chi?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli, per me.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

il loro pareggio è stato una mazzata, non stiamo facendo più nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

4-2-3-1 che sarà più un 4-1-5


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

o mamma 4-2-4


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non puoi rincorrere il terzo posto se perdiamo punti contro ste mezze cartucce


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Come ci schieriamo ? 4-2-3-1 ?


----------



## drama 84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

dai forza pollicino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Petrecte (3 Febbraio 2013)

Per la prima volta condivido la scelta,vada come vada dobbiamo provare vincerla in tutti i modi.


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

bonera rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sa che finirà in pareggio...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai boss, daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perchè Bojan cerca sempre le cose più difficili? mah


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niang è davvero stanco


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

risultato ingiusto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini che cammina addosso a Pinzi a terra


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre cosi contro l'Udine sempre


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Con i gobbi si mettono sempre a 90.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sta benissimo sto uomo ridicolo, ridicolo Pinzi, che faccia che ha... mi da proprio il nervoso


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

e adesso arrivano immancabili le sceneggiate per perdere tempo. 

che nervoso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con i gobbi si mettono sempre a 90.


Han preso dieci palloni sti cani, con noi si son presi 4 punti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Entra Robinho, finisce così, addio


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci posso credere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Guarda che roba guarda che roba....


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

iellaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ok, non ci credo. Ok, non ci credo. Ok, non ci credo.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

boom


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che traversa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Schiacciatela dentro, di forza ma nella porta deve entrare, prendeteli a botte sti maiali.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Che sfiga ragazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Lo sapevo, s'era capito che avrebbe tirato sto nano inutile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè, Basta ha deviato di quel poco per far andare il pallone sulla traversa... ASSURDO


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

il capitolino Valeri non ci vuole bene...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

8 gol dalla rube si sono presi... con noi diventano il barca


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia sto Bojan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Abate corre soltanto, non capisce nulla, corre e basta.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan sparati


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

El cosa ha salvato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Lo sapevo che avrebbe sbagliato tutto Flamini, i giocatori mediocri dopo una giocata come la veronica di prima si gasano e poi gli si offusca il pensiero, dopo non sanno più che fare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abate corre soltanto, non capisce nulla, corre e basta.



Forrest corri!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ingiusto questo risultato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che avrebbe sbagliato tutto Flamini, i giocatori mediocri dopo una giocata come la veronica di prima si gasano e poi gli si offusca il pensiero, dopo non sanno più che fare.



E' pur vero che non gli compete, lì sono andati tutti avanti mentre uno doveva staccarsi da subito


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Odio udine odio udine odio udine


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

mabbasta con sto traorè  ma perchè ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' pur vero che non gli compete, lì sono andati tutti avanti mentre uno doveva staccarsi da subito


Eh non gli compete... se ragioniamo così...


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Doppietta di Traorè lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mabbasta con sto traorè  ma perchè ?


Non gliela vuoi far sparare addosso il portiere ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco, Brkic questa la sconti con una papera la prossima settimana.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ebete


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Bojan ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi. Incredibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non gliela vuoi far sparare addosso il portiere ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



è padelli. 
brkic si è rotto un dito qualche domenica fa.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe stata la beffa se avessero fatto gol ora


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

Traore'...ROTFL


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Niente contro l'udinese e come il palermo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grazie bonera

- - - Aggiornato - - -

3 minuti di recupero e basta


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

se era la juve davano 6 minuti di recupero.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

rigoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

godooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

ajahahahah come godoooo rigore inesistente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dai se dobbiamo vincere così... Spero sbagli


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

per me non c'era assolutamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

goallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## chicagousait (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mica ho capito se è rigore


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

non sbaglia un rigore, fortissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Freddo, freddo come Ibra 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Freddo, freddo come Ibra


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sto zitto che è meglio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sto zitto che è meglio


----------



## robs91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non c'era il rigore quindi godo ancora di più


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi il rigore non era netto, era nettissimo.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Doppietta di Mario e tutti a casa


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

MADONNA che goduria balotelli, che rosicate che partono.... BONERA lo odio peggio di pazzini, cane ****** non ne azzecca una e tutti lo incensano da 50anni senza motivo, boh ma chi è? figlio di berlusconi?


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2013)

rigore netto end discussion.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Se il rigore non c'era, cmq c'era prima nell'azione dove Domizzi ha abbracciato Balotelli. Cmq godo assai e Mario su rigore è stato parecchio freddo come previsto.

Sarebbe stato un peccato sprecare due punti, dopo aver dominato una partita intera. 3 punti pesantissimi e la zona champions è solo a -3.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Rigore inesistente. Sono ultraincazsato per questa partita... era da vincere a mani basse.

Abate: SCARSO MENTALMENTE, l'inutilità in persona.
Mortovivo: VERGOGNOSO
Zapata: STUPIDO
Bonera: LO SA SUA MADRE
Bojan: DEVE CAMBIARE SPORT
Nocerino: VIA VIA VIA

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Rigore inesistente. Sono ultraincazsato per questa partita... era da vincere a mani basse.

Abate: SCARSO MENTALMENTE, l'inutilità in persona.
Mortovivo: VERGOGNOSO
Zapata: STUPIDO
Bonera: LO SA SUA MADRE
Bojan: DEVE CAMBIARE SPORT
Nocerino: VIA VIA VIA


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> rigore netto end discussion.



Dai non scherziamo


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2013)

rigore inesistentissimo  aleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei essere nel fegato degli interisti in questo momento.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nostra vittoria con doppietta di Balo ed aggancio all'Inter: giornata perfetta.


----------



## Doctore (3 Febbraio 2013)

raga in diretta non sembrava rigore...al reply era netto


----------



## beralios (3 Febbraio 2013)

Valeri non vedeva l'ora di darvi il rigore...

fate vomitare il *****


----------



## robs91 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera cmq è peggio di Mexes.spero di non vederlo più in campo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

alla fine è giusto così...anche se il rigore non c'era, c'era uno su Balotelli, la traversa di Niang e il miracolo sul tiro a giro nel primo tempo di Balotelli
ora pensiamo subito alla prossima


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

non mi piace vincere così, con un rigore più che dubbio al 90° però sticazzi, nell'arco dei 90 minuti la meritavamo di vinecere assolutamente noi. 

con pazzini titolare non l'avremmo mai vinta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2013)

preparatevi al massacro mediatico 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

preparatevi al massacro mediatico


----------



## Alex (3 Febbraio 2013)

partita buona per più di settanta minuti e la stavamo buttando.. meno male è finita bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo primo tempo, il secondo deludente, ma l'Udinese non meritava certo di pareggiare.

Bonera, Bojan e Robinho fanno pena. Ma pena davvero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ottimo primo tempo, il secondo deludente, ma l'Udinese non meritava certo di pareggiare.

Bonera, Bojan e Robinho fanno pena. Ma pena davvero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Rigore inesistente. Sono ultraincazsato per questa partita... era da vincere a mani basse.
> 
> Abate: SCARSO MENTALMENTE, l'inutilità in persona.
> *Mortovivo: VERGOGNOSO
> ...


???


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

ditemi cosa ha fatto l'udinese per meritare il pareggio. Un solo tiro (uno, 1). Tra l'altro deviato da zapata. Il Milan è ancora un cantiere e Allegri ha molto su cui lavorare, specie la fase difensiva e di non possesso a centrocampo. Traorè non si può vedere, abbiamo bisogno di Muntari come il pane. Il rigore? devo rivederlo, a velocità normale mi sembrava ci fosse chiaramente


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata e montolivo son stati buoni dai, soprattutto zapata che in confronto a bonera pare nesta.... giuro io bonera non lo reggo, preferisco vedere pazzini ma BASTA bonera, basta.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> raga in diretta non sembrava rigore...al reply era netto



Ho visto più di un replay, non è rigore. Elsha la tocca per primo è vero ma poi il difensore la ritocca e la butta fuori... se il difensore non toccasse la palla non sarebbe fisicamente possibile che questa esca fuori in rimessa dal fondo...


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Goduria a livelli esorbitanti, ha il ghiaccio nel sangue Mario  Lo amo già


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non mi piace vincere così, con un rigore più che dubbio al 90° però sticazzi, nell'arco dei 90 minuti la meritavamo di vinecere assolutamente noi.
> 
> con pazzini titolare non l'avremmo mai vinta.



anche a me di solito non piace vincere così...però quest'anno me ne sbatto, meritavamo di vincere e abbiamo vinto


----------



## Petrecte (3 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato vincerla così, la si doveva vincere tranquillamente, ottimo primo tempo e parte della ripresa poi il loro pareggio ci ha buttato nella depressione più totale.
Assurdo prendere gol il contropiede quando vinci 1-0 in casa , dietro siamo davvero poca roba.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Me le aspettavo, però
1. Quanto vorrei giocare 38 partite solo con l'udinese. Sarà un caso, ma le 2 partite con l'udinese sono sempre le più divertenti dell'anno.
2. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi domenica per rivedere giocare Mario.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Febbraio 2013)

Godo


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo salvi


----------



## Nicco (3 Febbraio 2013)

Valeri l'ha cacata grossa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2013)

Pene eretto.La frignata di Domizzi mi causa tuttora spasmi di piacere.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ???



Non scherziamo Mortovivo ha sbagliato una quantità di palloni che il tanto criticato Boa non sbaglia in 3 partite... nel primo tempo a memoria ricordo almeno 3 palle perse coperte male, mentre nel secondo tempo c'è stata un'infinità di passaggi semplici sbagliati... solo Bojan è riuscito a fare peggio.


----------



## Graxx (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non è bello vincere cosi...ma è una vittoria super meritata...l'udinese ha fatto mezzo tiro in porta...abbiamo dominato...ma speravo in una vittoria diversa...


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

beralios ha scritto:


> Valeri non vedeva l'ora di darvi il rigore...
> 
> fate vomitare il *****



orly? u mad, brah?


----------



## Harvey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Special thanks al muscolo della coscia di pazzini


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ma onestamente qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè bonera è al milan da 6-7anni? E tutti lo elogiano sempre e comunque? Non mi do pace, boh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma onestamente qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè bonera è al milan da 6-7anni? E tutti lo elogiano sempre e comunque? Non mi do pace, boh.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma c'era il rigore?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma c'era il rigore?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma c'era il rigore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma c'era il rigore?



diciamo 30% si e 70% no 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> ma c'era il rigore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma c'era il rigore?



diciamo 30% si e 70% no


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Primo assist di Pazzini in stagione


----------



## Nicco (3 Febbraio 2013)

Il rigore è inesistente, al 100%.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il rigore è rubato in maniera pazzesca. Roba da passamontagna per El Shaarawy


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma c'era il rigore?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma c'era il rigore?


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma del rigore per la cintura su balotelli i giubentini non parlano?


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque il rigore è rubato in maniera pazzesca. Roba da passamontagna per El Shaarawy


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Rigore inesistente. Sono ultraincazsato per questa partita... era da vincere a mani basse.
> 
> Abate: SCARSO MENTALMENTE, l'inutilità in persona.
> Mortovivo: VERGOGNOSO
> ...




Madonna se ti quoto. 

Puoi avere anche un attacco strepitoso ma con una difesa è un centrocampo cosi puoi fare ben poco. 
Il rigore non c'era.. comunque quanto godo per gli Sfinteristi 

Baloshow


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

C'hanno regalato il rigore e la vittoria, nonostante la meritassimo, ma questo deve servire da lezione, le partite sull'1 a 0 non sono finite.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Godo


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non me ne frega niente se il rigore su elsha non c'era... ce ne stava uno clamoroso su balotelli!!! non scassassero tanto le balle... se non era per le elezioni non protestava nessuno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia s.v

Abate 4, capra
Zapata 5, tonto
Bonera 3, una cosa dovevi fare
Constant 5.5

Montolivo 7, non 8 per la fase finale in confusione
Nocerino 3, ridicolo
Flamini 7, Console

Niang 7.5, manca il gol manca il gol manca il goooooooool
El Shaarawy 6.5, non esalta, ma ruba alla grande
Balotelli 8, fa il massimo

Bojan 4, ma che fai?
Robinho s.v
Traorè s.v


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Giocare con Bonera che OGNI PALLONE lo rimandava direttamente sui piedi del giocatore dell'Udinese più vicino comporta sempre quei 25-30 minuti dove non ne usciamo più e un difensore così, ignorante, che va in anticipo malamente mancando sempre la palla ti creerà solo dei problemi.
Spero con tutto il cuore che non giochi mai più, soprattutto contro attacchi veloci e rognosi come quello dell'Udinese che ha praticamente sfruttato solo i lanci lunghi dopo aver recuperato il pallone e nient'altro.


----------



## Ghantz (3 Febbraio 2013)

Godo come un animale ahahah un po rubato il rigore..però la partita andava chiusa molto prima era stra meritato un 2/3-0...Alla faccia loro..domizzi era super agitato lol


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

beralios ha scritto:


> Valeri non vedeva l'ora di darvi il rigore...
> 
> fate vomitare il *****



Ma questo gira ancora indisturbato......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Internate Bonera, è una cosa scandalosa l'errore che ha fatto sul pareggio di Pinzi.


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

fa pari con il rigore nettissimo su balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il rigore non c'era, ma l'arbitro ci ha MASSACRATO.
Il 90% dei falli fischiati era inesistente.


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Gli interisti e juventini dovrebbero evitare di parlare di arbitri, visto che l'arbitro ha risparmiato un rigore prima a balotelli, con annessa doppia ammonizione di domizzi.


----------



## Morghot (3 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Giocare con Bonera che OGNI PALLONE lo rimandava direttamente sui piedi del giocatore dell'Udinese più vicino comporta sempre quei 25-30 minuti dove non ne usciamo più e un difensore così, ignorante, che va in anticipo malamente mancando sempre la palla ti creerà solo dei problemi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che non giochi mai più, soprattutto contro attacchi veloci e rognosi come quello dell'Udinese che ha praticamente sfruttato solo i lanci lunghi dopo aver recuperato il pallone e nient'altro.


Ma scherzi? Bonera è un intoccabile, cioè rendiamoci conto che è 7 anni che sta al milan a far danni sto qua, e non ho mai, ripeto mai, sentito uno del settore, tv giornalisti ecc, insultarlo come dovrebbero. O ha una schiera di santi in paradiso o non si spiega, davvero è un aborto.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo discreto, con qualche azione di pregio, ma non é che li abbiamo presi a pallettate. Nel secondo tempo siamo esplosi come nelle migliori tradizioni allegriane. Fortunatamente ha fatto un cambio non troppo tardi, sistemando la squadra nel modo in cui riusciamo a giocare meglio, anche se bojan ha giocato in maniera oscena. Nonostante tutto la partita stava finendo in pareggio, senza che l'udinese stesse rubando.

Perla nello schierare Bonera. Rende nervoso anche zapata.

Rigore regalato in maniera scandalosa, e in questo caso male stephan, mi sarei atteso meno scena e un atto di onestá. 

Amelia 6
Abate 6,5
Constant 6,5
Zapata 6 - paga la presenza di bonera
Bonera 4 - é tornata la sventura. Sbaglia la chiusura sul goal. Sbaglia altre 2 chiusure che rischiano di essere fatali. Sbaglia posizione. 

Montolivo 6,5 - buona partita difensiva soprattutto. Qualitá non elevata peró. Meglio da centrale del 4-2-3-1
Flamini 6,5 - buona partita, anche se si ricordano solo le corse, piú che giocate di qualitá.
Nocerino 6 - discreta partita. 

Niang 7 - peccato per il goal mangiato nel primo tempo, e clamorosa traversa. Gran partita. Diventerá fortissimo se non si monta la testa.
Balotelli 8 - e non é in forma,
El sharaawi 4 - partita discreta, anche se paga una forma fisica in calo. Male sul rigore. Mi sarebbe piaciuta un atto di onestá.

Bojan 3 - entra jn maniera sciocca
Traoré s.v. - malino

Allegri 5 - una delle cose buone che fa é mettere bojan, e fare il modulo con cui giochiamo meglio, e che auspicavo domenica. Peccato che bojan sia un ******. Incomprensibile peró mettere bonera, andando a rovinare una coppia che si stava affiatando. Ma metti zaccardo al limite no? Bah.

La squadra peró crolla nel secondo tempo. Ricordate cesena-milan dello scorso anno?

Ps: complimenti a guidolin per quello che esprimono in campo le sue squadre, e per la sua persona davvero squisita e di un'onestá intellettuale di altri tempi. Ci farei piú di un pensiero.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo STRAMERITATO di vincere, l'udinese ha fatto in '90 min 2 contropiedi e un gol.
Fortunatamente ci ha pensato MARIONE NOSTRO! 

Riguardo al rigore, per me si poteva dare, e comunque quello su Balotelli era stranetto, quindi pace.

Avanti cosi
PS: speriamo che Boateng non si ammali più perchè Nocerino è una sciagura


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tra l'altro noto ora che Bonera s'è fatto anticipare di testa da quel gigante di Di Natale, cos'altro c'è da dire..


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Rigore regalato in maniera scandalosa, e in questo caso male stephan, mi sarei atteso meno scena e un atto di onestá.



No aspetta... El Shaarawy la botta e l'intervento duro se lo prende tutto!!! Il fatto che venga toccato il pallone, non vuol dire che il faraone faccia finta o debba chiedere scusa!!! Figurati se elsha s'è reso conto chi ha toccato per ultimo palla a quella velocità


----------



## DennyJersey (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi per come abbiamo giocato, specie nel primo tempo, meritavamo di vincere.
Balotelli si vedeva che non era al top dal punto di vista fisico, ma che partita!!!
Questo quando torna al massimo è devastante.
Altri che hanno giocato molto bene sono stati Montolivo, davvero su ogni pallone nel primo tempo e Niang. 
Ancora un pò di apprenstato e comincerà a segnare se va avanti così.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ragazzi per come abbiamo giocato, specie nel primo tempo, meritavamo di vincere.
Balotelli si vedeva che non era al top dal punto di vista fisico, ma che partita!!!
Questo quando torna al massimo è devastante.
Altri che hanno giocato molto bene sono stati Montolivo, davvero su ogni pallone nel primo tempo e Niang. 
Ancora un pò di apprenstato e comincerà a segnare se va avanti così.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dedicato a chi giustamente ha avuto un attimo di mancamento al nostro gol al '93:


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia SV
Abate 6,5
Zapata 6
Bonera 6
Constant 6
Montolivo 7
Flamini 6,5
Nocerino 6
El Shaarawy 7
Balotelli 7
Niang 7


----------



## Petrecte (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nota di merito a Guidolin davvero un signore,chapeu....
Ricordo ancora ancora il mio mitico Vicenza nella semifinale di coppa .....


----------



## peppe75 (3 Febbraio 2013)

e andiamooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUPER MARIOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!grande anche el 92 e soprattutto Niang!!!


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me abbiamo giocato una grande partita. solito errorino in difesa ma abbiamo giocato molto molto bene.


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia SV

Abate 6
Zapata 6
Bonera 4
Constant 6,5

Montolivo 6,5
Flamini 6
Nocerino 3

El Shaarawy 6
Balotelli 9
Niang 7


Allegri 6,5


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Nocerino 3



Mi spieghi questo voto?
Grazie


----------



## Re Ricardo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Rapida battuta di Berlusconi:

*Presidente le e' piaciuto Balotelli? "Altro che...che c***!"*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (3 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia S.V.

Abate 7
Zapata 6
Bonera 5
Constant 6,5

Montolivo 6-
Flamini 6
Nocerino 5

El Shaarawy 6
*Balotelli 8*: Non son d'accordo questa volta con la pagella di MW. 6,5 a un giocatore che ha segnato i 2 gol, altra gran conclusione, piu' assist che ha messo in porta Niang e altre cose deliziose, è troppo poco.
Niang 7


Allegri 6,5


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi questo voto?
> Grazie



Perche Nocerino ha giocato ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Super Balo, Flamini e Allegri.



Però Bonera male e Zapata così così


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

comunque Flamini che partitore stasera.


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

No ma doveva giocare Pazzini ....... Dove sono i luminari di questa idea????


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No aspetta... El Shaarawy la botta e l'intervento duro se lo prende tutto!!! Il fatto che venga toccato il pallone, non vuol dire che il faraone faccia finta o debba chiedere scusa!!! Figurati se elsha s'è reso conto chi ha toccato per ultimo palla a quella velocità




Hai assolutamente ragione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No aspetta... El Shaarawy la botta e l'intervento duro se lo prende tutto!!! Il fatto che venga toccato il pallone, non vuol dire che il faraone faccia finta o debba chiedere scusa!!! Figurati se elsha s'è reso conto chi ha toccato per ultimo palla a quella velocità




Hai assolutamente ragione


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia sv
Abate 6,5
Zapata 6
Bonera 5
Constant 6,5
Montolivo 7
Flamini 6,5
Nocerino 5,5
El Shaarawy 6,5
Balotelli 7,5
Niang 7


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Scandaloso attaccare elsha....... La botta l'ha presa tutta e il pallone lui l'aveva toccato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vinto con un rigore inesistente, ma meritavamo ampiamente la vittoria.
Benissimo Balotelli, bene Niang, partita di sacrificio per il Faraone; ho visto anche un grande Flamini stranamente.
Continuiamo cosi, il 3 posto è nostro!


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Perche Nocerino ha giocato ?



allora potevi mettere s.v. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> No ma doveva giocare Pazzini ....... Dove sono i luminari di questa idea????



Magari se giocava Pazzini avremmo vinto 4-0
Non lo sapremo mai...


----------



## Nivre (4 Febbraio 2013)

..o forse avremmo perso 1-0


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2013)

bojan cmq vomitevole eh..

mentre constant si conferma cosi anche flamini..in buona crescita ultimamente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sta partita dimostra che nel mercato estivo dobbiamo per forza intervenire in maniera massiccia là in mezzo e in difesa, alcuni giocatori sono improponibili, non conta avere un grande attacco se nelle altre parti del campo si hanno degli scarpari.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria strameritata! Ok,il rigore non è solare,ma neanche scandaloso. Senza dimenticare quello che c'era per l'abbraccio in area di Domizzi su Balo,con relativa doppia ammonizione.. Contento per Balotelli e il rosicamento nerazzurro.. scontento per l'interpretazione della partita,dovevamo chiuderla! Anche domenica a Bergamo abbiamo rischiato di farci sfuggire una vittoria largamente meritata. Concretezza e maggiore attenzione alle posizioni difensive!!! Questo ci vuole


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2013)

avessimo almeno un centrocampista con visione di gioco e piedi buoni ed un ottimo centrale di difesa la squadra sarebbe a posto..cmq siamo migliorati enormemente dall'inizio dell'anno..proprio un altra roba


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (4 Febbraio 2013)

Pagelle

Amelia 5,5 non mi da per niente sicurezza
Abate 5,5 corre corre,ma una volta arrivato sul fondo combina poco o niente
Zapata 5,5 sul gol per me non ha colpe,nel primo tempo disimpegni da brividi
Bonera 5 brutto rientro,posizionato male sul gol
Constant 5,5 buono in fase offensiva,pessimo in quella difensiva. nel gol subito c'è molto di suo
Flamini 6,5 ottimo in interdizione e negli inserimenti. In forma
Montolivo 6 non brillante come nelle ultime prove ma comunque positivo
Nocerino 5,5 buon primo tempo,pessimo secondo,sbaglia troppi appoggi
Niang 7 è una furia! Non segna solo per pura sfortuna
Balotelli 7,5 che esordio e che numeri! Doppietta,giocate,freddezza...
El Shaarawy 6,5 prima l'assist,poi il rigore procurato al 90o! in mezzo non un'esaltante prova

Bojan 5 sbaglia quasi tutti i passaggi
Robinho 5 a partita in corso è più inutile di un posteriore senza buco...
Traorè 6

Allegri 6,5 La squadra è messa bene in campo. Difensivamente da rivedere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2013)

Eccomi, appena tornato dallo stadio. Che emozioni, grazie Milan!


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

vedo pagelle con 7 insufficienze dopo una partita dominata e sono sempre più convinto che i tifosi non dovrebbero fare pagelle. Mai.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> vedo pagelle con 7 insufficienze dopo una partita dominata e sono sempre più convinto che i tifosi non dovrebbero fare pagelle. Mai.



E' vero che abbiamo dominato,ma secondo me abbiamo giocato bene solo offensivamente. La fase difensiva invece ha lasciato molto a desiderare.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> E' vero che abbiamo dominato,ma secondo me abbiamo giocato bene solo offensivamente. La fase difensiva invece ha lasciato molto a desiderare.



...paghiamo, come sempre, grossolani errori dei singoli....leggi Bonera......


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto la prima pagella con 3 ad elsha ... Mi sono ricordato perché non le leggevo più ...


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> vedo pagelle con 7 insufficienze dopo una partita dominata e sono sempre più convinto che i tifosi non dovrebbero fare pagelle. Mai.



.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> vedo pagelle con 7 insufficienze dopo una partita dominata e sono sempre più convinto che i tifosi non dovrebbero fare pagelle. Mai.



....sono pagelle da tifoso e come tali vanno prese.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (4 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...paghiamo, come sempre, grossolani errori dei singoli....leggi Bonera......



Certamente. Ma è anche una questione di atteggiamento tattico. Nell'occasione del gol eravamo troppo sbilanciati, con Abate e Constant posizionati malissimo sulla linea del centrocampo addirittura


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2013)

Appena tornato a casa, madonna che rigore


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Febbraio 2013)

95 min in difesa sti cessi dell'udine, nemmeno la Reggina, vittoria strameritata, anche se si è concretizzata con un rigore che non c'era...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Certamente. Ma è anche una questione di atteggiamento tattico. Nell'occasione del gol eravamo troppo sbilanciati, con Abate e Constant posizionati malissimo sulla linea del centrocampo addirittura



.....vero anche questo ma converrai che in realtà non è che l'Udinese avesse creato chissà cosa fino al gol.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (4 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....vero anche questo ma converrai che in realtà non è che l'Udinese avesse creato chissà cosa fino al gol.



Ovviamente,infatti la mia critica era proprio rivolta al fatto che rischiamo di pareggiare partite che potremmo tranquillamente vincere senza patemi come questa sera. Per il resto vittoria strameritata,l'ho scritto anche in precedenza.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Passavo per un saluto! Noto che gli arbitri se la sentono molto volentieri di darvi rigori (inesistenti) nel finale!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Passavo per un saluto! Noto che gli arbitri se la sentono molto volentieri di darvi rigori (inesistenti) nel finale!



.....noi non siamo forti come voi ....abbiamo bisogno di aiutini.......


----------



## sheva90 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria meritatissima.
Balotelli devastante, non avevo dubbi, ha retto benissimo allla pressione.

Godo.
Ora sotto con la prossima, crediamo al terzo posto impensabile qualche mese fa.


----------



## Nivre (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Passavo per un saluto! Noto che gli arbitri se la sentono molto volentieri di darvi rigori (inesistenti) nel finale!




Sei venuto per rosicare altrochè... godetevi Anelka.


Ps. Catania memorabile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco perchè nessuno parli del rigore incredibile non fischiato su Balotelli + doppio giallo non dato a Domizzi nel secondo tempo, rompendo le scatole sul rigore finale...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> E' vero che abbiamo dominato,ma secondo me abbiamo giocato bene solo offensivamente. La fase difensiva invece ha lasciato molto a desiderare.



L'udinese ha fatto 1 solo tiro in porta ed escluso Bonera,tutti gli altri hanno fatto bene.Poi mi collego per dire che non posso che quotare chi ritiene ingiusti i 3 ad Elsha,cioè ieri sera era dapperttutto,recuperi spaventosi,assist ai compagni di squadra,cioè non è che per prendere la sufficienza deve solo segnare.


----------



## tequilad (4 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo strameritato, tutto il resto sono parole.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Passavo per un saluto! Noto che gli arbitri se la sentono molto volentieri di darvi rigori (inesistenti) nel finale!



beh,gli arbitri se la sono sentita negli anni di regalarvi scudetti su scudetti,che sarà mai un rigorino....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Amelia 6
Abate 6
Zapata 6
Bonera 4.5
Costant 6
Montolivo 6.5
Flamini 6.5
Nocerino 5
Niang 7
Elsha 7.5
Balotelli 7.5

Binho s.v.
Bojan 5
Traorè s.v.

Allegri 6


----------



## Sanfuka (4 Febbraio 2013)

A.C. Milan The Legend ha scritto:


> Pagelle
> 
> Amelia 5,5 non mi da per niente sicurezza
> Abate 5,5 corre corre,ma una volta arrivato sul fondo combina poco o niente
> ...



Ma questo che partita ha visto!!!???


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2013)

Inutile che rompano le palle sul rigore. C'è nera uno su Balotelli trattenuta in area. Dunque giusto cosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia non ci speravo piu, un pareggio sarebbe stata veramente una beffa visto come abbiamo giocato.


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Passavo per un saluto! Noto che gli arbitri se la sentono molto volentieri di darvi rigori (inesistenti) nel finale!



Succhia


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] se devi lanciare frecciatine puoi benissimo evitare di postare. Ricordati che sei su un forum del Milan e che sei già stato bannato.

[MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION], per favore non rispondiamo alle provocazioni. Lasciamo perdere che alle provocazioni ci pensiamo noi moderatori


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> beh,gli arbitri se la sono sentita negli anni di regalarvi scudetti su scudetti*,che sarà mai un rigorino*....



e quando mai.... ma almeno l'onestà di non mettere in mezzo la solita frasetta sulla juve visto che siete anche quest'anno palesemente favoriti.

ps. non sto rosicando, mi fa piacere che ci sia un grande giocatore qui in italia.
[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]: dai tanto non faccio flame, si scherza.


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> e quando mai.... ma almeno l'onestà di non mettere in mezzo la solita frasetta sulla juve visto che siete anche quest'anno palesemente favoriti.
> 
> ps. non sto rosicando, mi fa piacere che ci sia un grande giocatore qui in italia.
> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]: dai tanto non faccio flame, si scherza.



EH già ANCHE quest'anno. Perché l'anno scorso Firenze, Catania, scontro diretto e Bologna in casa con episodi a nostro sfavore alcuni dei quali ben oltre la soglia della buonafede ne sono l'esempio lampante. Con che coraggio oh.
Vorrei ricordare all'amico gobbo che episodi MAFIOSI come quelli contro Udinese, Inter e Catania non si cancellano per qualche pseudorigorino non concesso. Quanto a noi, in tre occasioni siamo stati smaccatamente favoriti: ieri sera, a Catania (anche se l'avremmo ribaltata cmq, IMO, ma l'errore sul goal è grave) e contro di voi. Stop.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> EH già ANCHE quest'anno. Perché l'anno scorso Firenze, Catania, scontro diretto e Bologna in casa con episodi a nostro sfavore alcuni dei quali ben oltre la soglia della buonafede ne sono l'esempio lampante. Con che coraggio oh



Catania? Ma se la palla non era entrata, su. Poi del bologna non parlerei visto quello che successe a san siro, grazie al cielo non successe a noi sennò ancora ce la sbattevano sui giornali ("ricordiamo che la juve ha vinto lo scudetto grazie alla partita contro il Bologna1!1!!").

Dico, l'anno scorso avete ricevuto 6/7 rigori inventati. 
Quest'anno me ne ricordo due clamorosi (ieri e isla), diciamo ve ne mancano 3/4 e siete sui vostri standard. 
Però non preoccupatevi, nessuno vi farà mai i processi, non siete mica la juve! ehe


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Catania? Ma se la palla non era entrata, su. Poi del bologna non parlerei visto quello che successe a san siro, grazie al cielo non successe a noi sennò ancora ce la sbattevano sui giornali ("ricordiamo che la juve ha vinto lo scudetto grazie alla partita contro il Bologna1!1!!").
> 
> Dico, l'anno scorso avete ricevuto 6/7 rigori inventati.
> Quest'anno me ne ricordo due clamorosi (ieri e isla), diciamo ve ne mancano 3/4 e siete sui vostri standard.
> Però non preoccupatevi, nessuno vi farà mai i processi, non siete mica la juve! ehe



io tenni il conto, tra rigore non dati e quelli dati erano più quelli che ci mancavano. Tra l'altro quasi tutti quelli regalati erano gol superflui perché si è concluso con più reti di scarto mentre i rigori che non ci hanno dato sono stati quasi tutti decisivi a toglierci punti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Balotelli da 9!!!Ha fatto una gran partita!!Poi è stato bellissimo vederlo sorridere per i goal...Non l'ho mai visto cosi felice per un goal segnato!!
Comunque il rigore per me c'era su ElSha...Forse mi sbaglio ma a me sembra che il difensore dell'Udinese quando entra in scivolata con la gamba sinistra va a toccare prima ElSha e poi la palla..Forse mi sbaglio eh!
In ogni caso c'era un rigore grande come una casa non dato a Balo per cintura di domizzi!!Qualcuno di voi ha il fermo immagine di questo rigore non dato a Balotelli?

P.S: Grandissimo Niang e grande Stephan!!ElSha fa l'assist per Balo,si guadagna il rigore e salva un goal ormai certo portando via la palla a Merkel davanti alla porta!


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Catania? Ma se la palla non era entrata, su.
> Dico, l'anno scorso avete ricevuto 6/7 rigori inventati.
> Quest'anno me ne rigordo due clamorosi (ieri e isla), diciamo ve ne mancano 3/4 e siete sui vostri standard.
> Però non preoccupatevi, nessuno vi farà mai i processi, non siete mica la juve! ehe



No, ma facciamo 14-15, ROTFL. Te lo dico io quanti sono: 2, Bologna e Siena in casa. A catania fischiati due fuorigiochi a Ibra e Boateng che non si vedono nemmeno in terza categoria. Gobbi che si lagnano degli arbitri, devo essere capitato in un universo parallelo.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ma questo Niang? Che giocatore è? Dove lo avete preso..? E' forte? 
Chiedo perché non lo conosco!

ps. noi gobbi lo prendiamo sempre in quel posto perché veniamo sempre sistematicamente danneggiati, poi ci capita l'episodio a favore e se ne parla all'infinito. Ad esempio il prossimo episodio a favore compenserà la partita contro la lazio, quella contro la samp, quella contro di voi e quella contro il genoa. Bello vero (per voi)? E poi non ci possiamo nemmeno lamentare.


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Febbraio 2013)

Voi gobbi non dovreste nemmeno parlare!!Quello che avete fatto a Catania è stato LO SCHIFO per eccellenza.


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Voi gobbi non dovreste nemmeno parlare!!Quello che avete fatto a Catania è stato LO SCHIFO per eccellenza.



cvd.
E' vero siamo riusciti a cambiare la decisione del guardalinee aggredendolo fisicamente. LOOOL
N'è volato di sangue quel giorno eh! lol
Ormai bisogna per forza assecondarvi.


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma questo Niang? Che giocatore è? Dove lo avete preso..? E' forte?
> Chiedo perché non lo conosco!
> 
> ps. noi gobbi lo prendiamo sempre in quel posto perché veniamo sempre sistematicamente danneggiati, poi ci capita l'episodio a favore e se ne parla all'infinito. Ad esempio il prossimo episodio a favore compenserà la partita contro la lazio, quella contro la samp, quella contro di voi e quella contro il genoa. Bello vero (per voi)? E poi non ci possiamo nemmeno lamentare.


Vabbè dai, alzo bandiera bianca. Già il fatto che mi si citi le partite con Lazio e Samp la dice lunga. E poi avete ampiamente scartavetrato la m****a con sta cavolo partita contro il Genoa, anche perché il rigore non è così sacrosanto come volete far credere e comunque ce n'era uno molto più solare per i grifoni. Spero per te che sia un troll perché se quello che dici lo pensi per davvero ("sistematicamente danneggiati", MEGAROTFL) c'è seriamente da preoccuparsi per la tua salute mentale. E ringrazia che il forum non è mio perché saresti sparito in un nanosecondo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> cvd.
> E' vero siamo riusciti a cambiare la decisione del guardalinee aggredendolo fisicamente. LOOOL
> N'è volato di sangue quel giorno eh! lol
> Ormai bisogna per forza assecondarvi.



EH beh, certo è normale che un guardalinee venga vergognosamente assediato da un'intera squadra e cambi improvvisamente decisione. Tutto nella norma


----------



## Tom! (4 Febbraio 2013)

Eh sì, è chiaro che il guardalinee avendo paura di essere malmenato abbia cambiato decisione.
Scherziamo? Quelli non sono abituati a subire le proteste! E' ovvio che poi se vieni accerchiato cambi opinione, no? Mai visto guardalinee accerchiati durante la mia vita, mai! Quella è stata la prima volta e infatti i giocatori della juve si sono fatti convalidare il gol, scandaloso!
Mai visto scene del genere...guardalinee accerchiato, cose dell'altro mondo! Poveretto, ovvio che poi sia tornato sui suoi passi.
Eh già, eh già.

Vabbè visto che si entra nell'offesa personale sviaggio, ciaaaao.


----------



## Prinz (4 Febbraio 2013)

non puoi pensare di venire su un forum del Milan a lanciare evidenti provocazioni cavandotela così facilmente. Non mi sembra proprio il caso di fare vittimismo. Comunque, I fatti di Catania li cito solo perché tu hai il coraggio di venire a sostenere che la Juve è vittima del sistema. E mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Liuk (4 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> No, ma facciamo 14-15, ROTFL. Te lo dico io quanti sono: 2, Bologna e Siena in casa. A catania fischiati due fuorigiochi a Ibra e Boateng che non si vedono nemmeno in terza categoria. Gobbi che si lagnano degli arbitri, devo essere capitato in un universo parallelo.



Beh Prinz, di che ti sorprendi? Da un anno mi tocca sentire la storiella dei ventordicimila rigori regalati al Milan.. se il metro di giudizio è come quello di questo video... 

Rigori e Favori al Milan 2011/2012 AGGIORNATO fino alla 34ma giornata - YouTube

In tutto il campionato i veri errori sono:
- Mano di Seedorf in Milan-Bologna
- Rigore di Boateng in Milan-Cesena (ininfluente)
- Rigore﻿ su MaxiLopez in Milan-Fiorentina (ininfluente)
- Mani di Nesta in Milan-Genoa

Siamo proprio dei ladri LOL


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2013)

Allora, c'è già stato un richiamo nella pagina precedente da un moderatore. Ora questa è l'ultima volta. Il prossimo/i che provoca/ano e che ha/hanno come scopo creare zizzania, si prende 1 mese di ban.

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] stai mettendo a dura prova la nostra pazienza. La prossima sarà ban e visto che hai già preso 30 giorni, questa volta sarà per sempre!


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spettacolo ragazzi!!!Spettacolo!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2013)

Premetto che ero allo stadio, e che come sempre è stata un'emozione fortissima. Ecco le pagelle:

*Amelia 6* Sul gol subito non esce benissimo, ma il pallone è stato deviato e poteva farci poco. Per il resto partita ordinaria, esce bene sui pochi palloni pericolosi;
*Abate 6* Si sovrappone spesso, e ha una buona intesa con Niang. I cross spesso non sono perfetti, ma poteva andare molto peggio. A volte sale troppo per supportare l'azione e si dimentica quale sia il suo ruolo vero, facendo così fare gli straordinari a M'baye;
*Bonera 5.5* E' un po' troppo lento e macchinoso, quando prende la palla di testa regala sempre il possesso agli avversari. Sul gol è colpevole anche lui. E' comunque importante che sia tornato;
*Zapata 6* Nell'uno contro uno è quasi insuperabile, cresce partita dopo partita, si riconferma titolare in difesa e non tradisce le aspettative. Avanti così;
*Costant 6+* Ormai titolare inamovibile, si è largamente meritato il riscatto del cartellino. Un'altra prova rocciosa in fase difensiva, riesce anche in qualche giocata sposata al calcio spettacolo! Offende poco, e senza incidere, ma quello che si è visto basta e avanza;
*Flamini 6.5* Prestazione importante come non se ne vedevano da tempo. Se è in giornata la sua grinta e voglia di fare lo rendono un giocatore di prima categoria. Peccato manchi spesso di continuità, e abbia dei passaggi a vuoto. Fa la differenza;
*Montolivo 6* Parte in sordina, poi si riprende ma il rendimento non è costante. Alterna ottime giocate ad errori banali, ma alla fine la sufficienza la merita ampiamente. Il vero capitano di questo Milan;
*Nocerino 5.5* Deve ritrovare se stesso, sbaglia troppo, anche passaggi semplici. Prova sempre a rimediare con tanta corsa e tenacia, ma stasera non è bastata per fargli raggiungere la sufficienza. Non è stata una partita disastrosa, ma dal numero 8 ci si aspettano sempre ben altre prestazioni;
*Niang 6.5* Corre tantissimo, e si trova alla perfezione con Abate. Ottimo sia in fase offensiva che difensiva, dove fa il lavoro sporco. Deve solo cercare di essere meno lezioso in certi frangenti di gara, e trovare la freddezza necessaria sotto porta;
*Balotelli 7.5* Decide la partita. Certi lanci da fermo ( con tutto il rispetto ) Pazzini se li sogna la notte. Dribbling, tiri da fuori area, fisico, ha tutto, ha addirittura superato le aspettative. *Ragazzi però, ieri sera dopo la partita era al Circus Beat Club a Brescia, una discoteca del posto;*
*El Shaarawy 6.5* fa l'assist per il gol di Balo. Un po' fuori dal gioco, quando ne ha l'occasione però sfoggia sempre la sua grande classe. Insostituibile;

*Bojan 5* Partita insipida, entra e non fa nulla se non sbagliare passaggi, toccare il pallone 6-7 volte prima di scaricarlo, provare qualche tiro inutile. Sempre peggio;
*Robinho 5* Sembra sempre svogliato, sarà meglio che Allegri gli faccia un discorsetto. Sappiamo che vuole andarsene, ma da qui a fine campionato deve comunque impegnarsi e dare il massimo per questi colori. Così non va;
*Traorè s.v.* Assolutamente inutile, è lentissimo;

Allegri 6.5


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] se devi lanciare frecciatine puoi benissimo evitare di postare. Ricordati che sei su un forum del Milan e che sei già stato bannato.
> 
> [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION], per favore non rispondiamo alle provocazioni. Lasciamo perdere che alle provocazioni ci pensiamo noi moderatori



eh dai, sono nuovo del forum ma qualche voce contraria e qualche piccolo sfottò rende il tutto solo più interessante, in fondo stiamo parlando di calcio, basta rimanere nell'ironia senza offendere e poi uno juventino che parla di torti arbitrali e come Cicciolina che difende la verginità può solo divertire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Premetto che ero allo stadio, e che come sempre è stata un'emozione fortissima. Ecco le pagelle:
> 
> *Amelia 6* Sul gol subito non esce benissimo, ma il pallone è stato deviato e poteva farci poco. Per il resto partita ordinaria, esce bene sui pochi palloni pericolosi;
> *Abate 6* Si sovrappone spesso, e ha una buona intesa con Niang. I cross spesso non sono perfetti, ma poteva andare molto peggio. A volte sale troppo per supportare l'azione e si dimentica quale sia il suo ruolo vero, facendo così fare gli straordinari a M'baye;
> ...




Quoto tutto tranne:
*Flamini* pippa era e pippa resta, deve essere al 100% per dare un rendimento da 6 -6%, e un giocatore di quantità come lui raramente nel corso del campionato può esserlo, è alla terza partita consecutiva vedrete che presto o si infortuna o cala vistosamente come puntualmente accade tutti gli anni - della stessa pasta sono Nocerino e Bonera; diverso è per Boateng che è vero che sta deludendo parecchio e appare imborghesito ma lui quando è al 100% è da 8 e può fare cose importanti
*Niang* ha 18 anni deve essere aspettato e poi aspettato e poi aspettato, però già così e tanta roba
*Allegri*: in occasione del gol dell'udinese i nostri terzini erano ambedue fuori posizione, non dovrebbe anche essere compito suo dalla panchina urlare e correggere gli errori di posizionamento?


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sottolineo anch'io la grande intesa Abate-Flamini-Niang.
I piedi sono quelli che sono, però si intendono a meraviglia.


----------



## Principe (4 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sottolineo anch'io la grande intesa Abate-Flamini-Niang.
> I piedi sono quelli che sono, però si intendono a meraviglia.



I piedi di Niang non me li confrontare con abate e flamini che altrimenti sei da ban


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> I piedi di Niang non me li confrontare con abate e flamini che altrimenti sei da ban



Sì sì intendevo ovviamente i primi due.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco perché Bonera sia stato schierato titolare.
Non giocava da tanto tempo,quindi non aveva ritmo partita e considerando che non è un fenomeno era logico aspettarsi una prestazione scadente.
Sono felicissimo del nostro attacco,sto godendo davvero tanto


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me perchè Zaccardo è appena arrivato e Yepes non è adatto a marcare giocatori come Di Natale e Muriel


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> vedo pagelle con 7 insufficienze dopo una partita dominata e sono sempre più convinto che i tifosi non dovrebbero fare pagelle. Mai.



Di chi sarebbero le pagelle obiettive sentiamo, dei giornalisti forse? Chiunque segue il calcio che sia da appassionato o addetto ai lavori è tifoso. Magari esistono pagelle fatte bene e altre fatte male, e se non ti piace la pagella di qualcuno dillo chiaramente.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

credo di essere stato abbastanza chiaro; basta leggere e si capisce a chi mi riferisco.
Secondo me dare 7 insufficienze in una partita in cui l'avversario ha fatto un solo tiro in porta è da pazzi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

Indirizza la critica all'interessato senza dire che chi posta la sua pagella qui sta praticamente scrivendo cose inutili perchè non obiettive.


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono convinto che con De Sciglio al posto di Abate ieri si vinceva a mani basse


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

Io non sono d'accordo, ieri Abate nel primo tempo in particolare ha giocata una gran partita.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Indirizza la critica all'interessato senza dire che chi posta la sua pagella qui sta praticamente scrivendo cose inutili perchè non obiettive.



e che devo fare mandargli un messaggio privato? Chi vuol capire capisce, adesso però basta, siamo OT


----------



## beralios (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Valeri, lui sì che è uno che se la sente *- Sin da sabato sera, quando si era avuta notizia del cambiamento di designazione del direttore di gara per Milan-Udinese, e si era appreso che l'indisposto Massa era stato sostituito da Paolo Valeri, si era intuito che un brivido stesse senz'altro correndo lungo la schiena di Pozzo e dei dirigenti dell'Udinese. Noi stessi avevamo riportato parole espresse mesi fa dal patron dei friulani, Giampaolo Pozzo, parole che parlavano di un arbitro 'tecnicamente inadeguato', uno che 'rovina le partite': Le premesse quindi erano quel che erano, c'era solo da sperare che tutto filasse liscio. E quasi pareva che così fosse, senonché, al 92', improvvisamente Paolo Valeri ha deciso di dimostrare che lui era 'uno che se la sentiva', e s'è inventato un rigore a favore del Milan, per un intervento del friulano Heurtaux su El Shaarawy lanciato in profondità da Balotelli; il giocatore dell'Udinese aveva preso nettamente il pallone, le proteste degli uomini di Guidolin sono state vibranti, ma Valeri è stato inflessibile e così Balotelli ha potuto realizzare il suo secondo goal di giornata.
Naturalmente in casa Udinese non l'hanno presa bene. Il più mite è stato Guidolin che, pur dicendo di non voler occuparsi di momenti arbitrali, ha chiarito: "Ero in linea dalla panchina ed ero in posizione perfetta per vedere il fallo: non c'era rigore, assolutamente". Ma il direttore sportivo Larini e il presidente Pozzo sono letteralmente imbufaliti. Così Larini, ai microfoni di Sky Sport: "Sicuramente siamo molto contrariati, abbiamo deciso di non far parlare i giocatori per evitare che possano prendere sanzioni. Ci sentiamo defraudati di un punto che avevamo meritatamente portato a casa, tutti hanno visto che non era rigore. C'erano già stati dei segnali premonitori quando c'è stato il cambio dell'arbitro, purtroppo quando c'è Valeri non è mai fortunato con noi. E' successo anche contro la Juventus, l'espulsione di Brkic in quel caso non c'era affatto; due anni fa il 4-4 al 93' a San Siro a causa di un fallo di Ibrahimovic su Benatia; ma anche l'espulsione di Inler in Udinese-Parma. In quel caso contro il Parma Pozzo contestò la designazione di Valeri, che è di Roma, perché in quel momento ci stavamo giocando la Champions contro una squadra romana". Concludendo: "Sappiamo che il cambio è stato dovuto a cause di forza maggiore, visto che è stato indisposto l'arbitro Massa. Ma tutti noi quando abbiamo visto la designazione di Valeri non eravamo affatto contenti. Tutti coloro che erano allo stadio son rimasti increduli quando l'arbitro ha fischiato il calcio di rigore". E su Mediaset Premium ha ricalcato il concetto, preannunciando un comunicato di Pozzo: "Ci sarà un comunicato del presidente che comunque già in precedenza si era espresso purtroppo negativamente su questo arbitro. Già con la Juventus ci è stato un episodio eclatante, con l'espulsione di Brkic, così come due anni fa c'è stato un altro episodio sempre qui a Milano, quando abbiam fatto 4-4 e abbiamo preso un goal 93'. Col Parma c'era stato un altro episodio in cui era andato petto contro petto contro Inler e c'era stata una squalifica molto pesante per Inler che è un giocatore molto corretto. E' un arbitro che non è fortunato con noi e noi non siamo fortunati con lui. Purtroppo ci son state le avvisaglie quando c'è stato il cambio di designazione e l'arbitro designato Massa per indisposizione è stato cambiato con Valeri. La sua designazione non ha fatto contento nessuno in casa dell'Udinese. Quindi ci sentiamo sicuramente defraudati perché il rigore tutto lo stadio ha visto che non c'era rigore, sono rimasti increduli quando l'arbitro ha fischiato il calcio di rigore; infatti stasera abbiam preferito non far parlare la squadra, perché c'era molto nervosismo e uscire sconfitti in maniera così beffarda avrebbe potiuto portare conseguenze disciplinari. Chiediamo solamente più serenità e che anche quando si viene ad arbitrare in uno stadio importante come San Siro ci vuole la personalità di fischiare in maniera serena fino al 95', senza farsi condizionare mai, invece il condizionamento c'è stato". 
E il comunicato di Pozzo è arrivato: "Siamo sfortunati, inizialmente avevano designato un altro arbitro per questo incontro. Questo fischietto fa parte di quei due-tre arbitri che sono tecnicamente inadeguati a fare i direttori di gara. Già in passato mi ero espresso sul suo operato: Valeri non ha equilibrio per arbitrare in Serie A. Con lui è sempre una lotteria e in questa lotteria noi siamo sempre perdenti. Ricordo, a memoria, gli episodi negli anni precedenti con Parma, lo stesso Milan e all'andata nella gara con la Juventus. E' stata una sciagura, non ha equilibrio nelle decisioni fondamentali. Anche oggi ha fatto un regalo alla squadra avversaria decisivo per le sorti dell'incontro. Se la classe arbitrale escludesse fischietti come questo sicuramente migliorerebbe la situazione di tutta la categoria perché i nostri arbitri, tranne in alcuni casi, sono i migliori al mondo".
In casa Milan si va da un Galliani che liquida la faccenda con "Io non ho visto il fallo che ha subito El Shaarawy né il rigore, sono andato negli spogliatoi e non ho visto la televisione", ad un Berlusconi che, col solito stile che va di moda nelle milanesi, ha chiosato: "Che ****!". 
Serafico Allegri a Sky Sport: "Nell'occasione del rigore siamo stati fortunati. El Shaarawy tocca la palla, poi la tocca anche il difensore dell'Udinese e Stephan viene travolto. Ci può stare come non ci può stare: fa più clamore perché è a 30 secondi dalla fine. Dispiace perché l'Udinese ha fatto una buona gara, ma noi pure nel singolo episodio siamo stati fortunati e ce lo prendiamo". Peccato che quando le cose non girano come piace a lui, passi mesi (vedi 'goal di Muntari) a rinfacciare la 'fortuna', visto che così ora si chiama, agli altri.
E' comunque questo l'ennesimo episodio in cui gli arbitri influiscono pesantemente sull'andamento del campionato. E c'è poco da sperare se ci si trova davanti ad un presidente dell'Aia che per decidere se un fallo di mano a braccia larghe vada sanzionato con un rigore afferma che andrà a chiedere la risposta alla Fifa e all'Uefa. Ed è una risposta che ancora ci deve.
Ed è anche un fatto che, senza fantasticare di complotti e cupole, c'è comunque un vento che spira... e magari va ancora di moda lo *'spinga spinga'.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Onestamente ieri secondo me hanno giocato bene tutti tranne Bonera e Bojan. I due praticamente hanno sbagliato ogni cosa possibile, il primo è stato imbarazzante, oltre all'errore tecnico del gol subito, ha praticamente regalato 4-5 palloni agli avversari con rinvii di testa o di piede totalmente sballati.
[MENTION=459]beralios[/MENTION]: wall of text


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e che devo fare mandargli un messaggio privato? Chi vuol capire capisce, adesso però basta, siamo OT



Ma hai capito cosa ho scritto? mi sa di no.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma questo Niang? Che giocatore è? Dove lo avete preso..? E' forte?
> Chiedo perché non lo conosco!
> 
> ps. noi gobbi lo prendiamo sempre in quel posto perché veniamo sempre sistematicamente danneggiati, poi ci capita l'episodio a favore e se ne parla all'infinito. Ad esempio il prossimo episodio a favore compenserà la partita contro la lazio, quella contro la samp, quella contro di voi e quella contro il genoa. Bello vero (per voi)? E poi non ci possiamo nemmeno lamentare.



"ammirevole" 

Eroico


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Febbraio 2013)

Però quando l'Inter ha rubato il Derby in maniera CLAMOROSA al Milan nessuno ha detto nulla contro Valeri!!A noi ci danno un rigore un pò dubbio (dopo averi negato un rigore sacrosanto su Balotelli!) e salta fuori tutto sto casino...Bha..La gente che parla di periodo elettorale la catalogo come gente poco sana di mente..


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma hai capito cosa ho scritto? mi sa di no.



Se serve a farti smettere ti dico che hai ragione così si torna a parlare della partita.
Ciao


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma questo Niang? Che giocatore è? Dove lo avete preso..? E' forte?
> Chiedo perché non lo conosco!



Trollollollolololoooooo


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

La cosa ridicola è che dicano che Borriello che cintura il laziale è rigore netto e Domizzi che cintura Balotelli davanti alla porta no.


----------



## Alex Keaton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Migliore in campo Favalli, senza dubbio


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

ahahaha oddio non ci credo a striscia hanno fatto vedere l'ennesima gufata di ruiu  impossibile che segni l'udinese poco dopo gol


----------



## sheva90 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ruiu è un gufo umano sbruffone.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se serve a farti smettere ti dico che hai ragione così si torna a parlare della partita.
> Ciao



A me non interessa avere ragione. 
Mi accontenterei del fatto che si intenda (o si legga) bene cosa scrivo.


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi ma boateng ieri era in panca? non ci ho fatto caso..


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma boateng ieri era in panca? non ci ho fatto caso..



No, era a casa. Febbre.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sanfuka ha scritto:


> Ma questo che partita ha visto!!!???



cosa c'è di tanto sbagliato secondo te??


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Febbraio 2013)

Giusto per azzittire tutti quelli che rompono per il rigore dato ed ElSha nel finale!!






Dico una cosa: Zitti!!Dovete solamente stare zitti rosicatori


----------



## Brontolo (5 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Giusto per azzittire tutti quelli che rompono per il rigore dato ed ElSha nel finale!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non è che così azzittisci molto...è stata una cinturina-ina-ina e una caduta cinematografica.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> non è che così azzittisci molto...è stata una cinturina-ina-ina e una caduta cinematografica.



Beh il rigore c'era.Di cinematografico ho visto in quest'ultimo mese solo la sceneggiata di Conte per un "non-rigore"(come decretato dall'AIA).


----------



## Prinz (5 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo seri raga, quello lì non è rigore dai.


----------



## Doctore (5 Febbraio 2013)

ricordo un rigore dato al barcellona mexes su messi per molto meno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

si poteva anche dare


----------

